# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Великий бард и "последний романтик на земле" Юрий Кукин

## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=13  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1664.04 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1151.01   *Никого не будет в доме* 
Пастернак Б., Таривердиев М.  
Никого не будет в доме. Кроме сумерек.
Один зимний день в сквозном проеме
Незадернутых гардин. Незадернутых гардин. 
Только белых мокрых комьев быстрый промельк
моховой, только крыши, снег, и кроме
Крыш и снега никого. Крыш и снега никого. 
И опять зачертит иней, и опять
Завертит мной прошлогоднее унынье
И дела зимы иной. И дела зимы иной. 
Но внезапно по портьере пробежит сомненья дрожь.
Тишину шагами меря. Тишину шагами меря.
Тишину шагами меря, ты, как будущность войдешь. 
Ты появишься из двери в чем-то белом, без причуд,
В чем-то, впрямь из тех материй,
Из которых хлопья шьют. Из которых хлопья шьют.
-----------------------------------  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=628.15 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=810.06   *А всё-таки жаль, что кончилось лето* 
И холодно, и ветер,
И сумерки в глазах.
Разорванным конвертом
Закончился азарт.
И новые заботы,
И трудно, и легко.
От дома до работы
Совсем недалеко...
А все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето!
Время летит - не удержать, дело не в этом.
Среди взволнованных людей
И в блеске мокрых площадей
Все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето! 
Проснулся я от радости,
Ложился спать с печалью.
Сто восемьдесят градусов
Умножены ночами.
Вчера так хмуро было?
Сегодня день каков!
И снег всемирной гибелью
Всех белых мотыльков... 
А все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето!
И не хотят, листья летят, сорваны ветром.
Cреди осенней кутерьмы
жизнерадостной зимы
Все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето. 
Однажды было лето,
Оно внезапно началось.
Однажды было лето,
Оно так много значило.
Однажды было лето,
Что в памяти теряется,
Однажды было лето,
Оно не повторяется... 
А все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето!
Время летит - не удержать, дело не в этом.
Когда в душе осенний дождь
И ничего уже не ждешь,
Всё-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето.     
-----------------------------------------    http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=628.02 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=606.18     *Говоришь, чтоб остался я*, чтоб вовек не скитался я,
Чтоб восходы с закатами наблюдал из окна.
А мне б дороги далекие, да маршруты нелегкие,
Да и песня в дороге той, словно воздух нужна. 
Чтобы жить километрами, а не квадратными метрами,
Холод, дождь, мошкара, жара - не такой уж пустяк!
И чтоб устать от усталости, а не от собственной старости
И грустить об оставшшихся, о себе не грустя. 
Пусть лесною венерою пихта лапой по нервам бьет,
Не на выставках - на небе наблюдать колера.
И чтоб таежные запахи, а не комнаты затхлые,
И не пыль в кабаках, рукав прожигать у костра. 
Говоришь, чтоб остался я, чтоб вовек не скитался я,
Чтоб восходы с закатами наблюдал из окна.
А мне б дороги далекие, да маршруты нелегкие,
Да и песня в дороге той, словно воздух нужна.

----------


## Lampada

del

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JxUpMAbeUw http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02   *Город* 
Юрий Кукин 
Горы далекие, горы туманные, горы,
И улетающий, и умирающий снег.
Если вы знаете - где-то есть город, город,
Если вы помните - он не для всех, не для всех.
        Странные люди заполнили весь этот город:
        Мысли у них поперёк и слова поперёк,
        И в разговорах они признают только споры,
        И никуда не выходит оттуда дорог. 
Вместо домов у людей в этом городе небо, 
Руки любимых у них вместо квартир. 
Я никогда в этом городе не был, не был, 
Я все ищу и никак мне его не найти. 
        Если им больно - не плачут они, а смеются, 
        Если им весело - вина хорошие пьют. 
        Женские волосы, женские волосы вьются, 
        И неустроенность им заметет уют. 
Я иногда проходил через этот город -
Мне бы увидеть, а я его не замечал.
И за молчанием или за разговором
Шел я по городу, выйдя и не повстречав. 
        Поездом - нет! Поездом мне не доехать.
        И самолетом, тем более, не долететь.
        Он задрожит миражом, он откликнется эхом.
        И я найду, я хочу, и мне надо хотеть.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1216.02   *Игорь Михалёв* 
Если не я, то кто же?! (автопародия)
                Никакого не держа дела,
                Раздвигая впереди ветки,
                Шли бы мы и увидав девок,
                Мы б кричали: "Эй! Привет, девки!"
                        (Ю. Визбор) 
Что ж вы, девки, право слово,
Песни любите, стихи...
Вы любите Михалёва -
Вам простятся все грехи. 
Есть история такая
(Хочешь - в Библии прочти) -
Грех святые отпускают,
Ну, а он святой, почти. 
Если тянет утопиться
И вообще, как говорится,
Хоть с трамвая на ходу, -
В нём заблудшие девицы
Понимание найдут,
Утешение найдут. 
... 
Он доверчивый, он добрый,
Он по доброте своей
На груди пригреет кобру,
Если плохо будет ей. 
Он такой простой и близкий -
Всем поможет, всех простит.
Он совсем, как папа Римский
Или доктор Айболит. 
Он поможет и не спросит,
Ведь известно наперёд,
Если муж возьмёт и бросит -
Он возьмёт и подберёт. 
И звонят со всей Европы
И подружки и враги:
"Приезжай скорей, Прокопыч!
Если можешь, помоги!" 
Ничего не бойтесь, леди,
Его только позови.
Он приедет, он приедет,
Если визу даст ОВИР. 
Но одно сомненье гложет
Всех друзей сомнений меж:
Он сперва своим поможет,
А потом уж за рубеж. 
Так что, девки, право слово,
Бросьте песни и стихи,
Вы любите Михалёва -
Вам скостятся все грехи,
Вам простятся все грехи.

----------


## Lampada

http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/zy05lp/zy05lp12.mp3     *Маленький гном* 
Мой маленький Гном, поправь колпачок,
И брось, не сердись, разожми кулачок.
Беги от людей, мой маленький Гном,
Беги поскорей в свой старенький дом. 
Где по стенам вместо картин -
Гирлянды ненужных слов,
Где мозаикой стекол окон - 
Десятки волшебных снов,
И книги, рожденные сотнею
Сказочно умных голов:
От Шарля Перро
И до "Магизма основ"... 
Мой маленький Гном, поправь колпачок,
Не топай ногой - потерял башмачок.
Беги от людей, мой маленький Гном,
Беги поскорей в свой старенький дом. 
Где чай не в стаканах,
А в чашечках чайных роз.
Где веточка пихты - духи,
А подарок - ответ на вопрос.
Где много неслышного смеха
И много невидимых слез...
И песни под звуки гитар
Мотыльков и стрекоз.  
Мой маленький Гном, поправь колпачок,
И так не ругайся - получишь щелчок!
Беги от людей, мой маленький Гном,
Беги поскорей в свой старенький дом.  
Нет - нет, я к тебе не пойду,
Мой маленький Гном!
Я стар, я устал,
Да и двигаться стал я с трудом.
Я знаю, твой год -
Он всего от зари до зари...
Мне тысяча лет,
Потому лишь, что мне тридцать три. 
Мой маленький Гном, поправь колпачок,
И брось, не сердись, разожми кулачок.
Слезинки утри, надень башмачок
И косу привычно закинь за плечо.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejcidzbSGtc http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=20 http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/jn01cd/jn01cd21.mp3   *Юрий Кукин*  *Солдат Киплинга* 
Опять тобой, дорога, 
 Желанья сожжены.
Нет у меня ни Бога,
 Ни черта, ни жены.
  Чужим остался Запад,
Восток - не мой восток.
 А за спиною запах
 Пылающих мостов. 
Сегодня вижу завтра
Иначе, чем вчера.
Победа, как расплата,
Зависит от утрат.
Тринадцатым солдатом
Умру, и наплевать - 
Я жить-то не умею,
Не то что убивать. 
Повесит эполеты
Оставшимся страна,
И к черту амулеты,
И стерты имена...
А мы уходим рано,
Запутавшись в долгах,
С улыбкой д`Артаньяна,
В ковбойских сапогах. 
И, миражом пустыни,
Сраженный наповал,
Иду, как по трясине,
По чьим-то головам.
Иду, как старый мальчик,
Куда глаза глядят...
Я вовсе не обманщик,
Я - Киплинга солдат.

----------


## Lampada

http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/jn01cd/jn01cd27.mp3   *Юрий Кукин*  *Ну, поедем со мной, ну, поехали*
В край забытого детского сна.
Белка ждет с золотыми орехами,
Белоснежка глядит из окна.
Забредем в глушь лесную пахучую,
Забредем в предрассветный туман
И с дружком или просто с попутчиком
Будем петь про любовь и обман. 
Где роса улыбается с листьев,
Солнцу свой распевая мотив,
Где стареют мужчины без писем
И подолгу молчат, получив.
Нервный гул городского движения,
Рев турбин над его головой
Нам шмеля заменяет гудение
На машины стекле ветровом. 
Горы головы в землю упрятали,
Обхватив их руками дорог,
Спины темные с белыми пятнами,
Как у тучных ленивых коров.
Не удержат нас за руки площади,
Не вернут нас вокзалы назад...
Только память ручонкою дочкиной
Осторожно погладит глаза. 
Мы уйдем на зеленые просеки
По дорогам, заросшим травой,
Мы уйдем, вы напрасно нас просите,
Мы вернемся, клянусь головой!

----------


## Lampada

http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/jn01cd/jn01cd31.mp3    *Сказочник*  _Песню "Старый сказочник" носил в себе полтора года. И план уже был и образы представлял. 
И вот за одну ночь неожиданно разродился (песней). _ 
Я старый сказочник, я знаю много сказок
Про злых волков, про зайцев косоглазых,
Про хитрых лис, про глупых попугаев...
Я старый сказочник, я много сказок знаю. 
Про Маленького Принца - гостя с неба,
Про тех, кто был на свете и кто не был,
Про Кролика и девочку Алису,
Про доброго Кота и злую Крысу, 
О глупом, жадном Короле-калеке,
О добром, умном, но Сверхчеловеке,
О Счастье, о Любви и о Свободе,
О том, кто ищет и всегда находит. 
Но не несу ни зла я и ни ласки,
Никто не будет плакать и смеяться:
Я сам себе рассказываю сказки
И жду, когда они начнут сбываться. 
А сбывшимися сказки не бывают,
Несбывшиеся сказки - забываю.
И больно мне, но я не унываю -
Я старый сказочник, я много сказок знаю. 
1964 - январь 1965

----------


## Lampada

http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/jn01cd/jn01cd25.mp3   *Ну что ты смеешься, а слезы в глазах?...*   *  Юрий Кукин* 
   Ну что ты смеешься, а слезы в глазах?
                  Теперь не вернешься ты прежним назад...
   Друзья отвернутся, изменит жена -
 Беда никогда не приходит одна. 
Соломинку счастья сломав пополам,
Разорван на части по разным домам,
На лыжах желаний несешься с горы,
А ночью стучат и стучат топоры. 
А ты все смеешься - гроза не гроза -
Над тем, что себя ни за что наказал.
А наши, качаясь, уйдут корабли.
Никто им, прощаясь, не машет с земли. 
От яркого солца не видно ни зги,
От длинной дороги не слышны шаги.
Ведь ты понимаешь, что надо идти
И меньше смеяться, и меньше грустить. 
Так что ж ты смеешься? А слезы в глазах.
Зачем я тебе это все рассказал?
Мне горе - не горе, вина - не вина,
А просто беда не приходит одна. 
Август-сентябрь 1965
Темиртау

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07   *Юрий Кукин*  *  Ни боли, ни досады,*
Прощаться мне не надо,
 Я - вот он весь.
 Да дело и не в этом,
Идем, по всем приметам,
 В последний рейс.
Маяк кровавым глазом
Мигнул. Забезобразил,
Завыл Норд-Вест.
 Качаются постели,
Дешевый крест на теле
И Южный Крест. 
Когда рукой усталой
Я струны у гитары
Перебирал,
Я понял - в жизни прошлой,
Поверь, что не нарочно,
Переиграл.
И счастье мое ветер
Унес и не заметил -
Как желтый лист.
Теперь без всяких правил
Я сам с собой играю
Под ветра свист. 
Я по чужой подсказке
Уже не верю в сказки,
Что могут ждать.
Мечу в колоду страны,
Моря и океаны
И города.
Не спрятаться от боли
Во сне и алкоголе -
С ней вечно жить.
А жизнь, как волны эти,
Как все на белом свете,
Бежит, бежит...  
...Ни боли, ни досады,
Прощаться мне не надо,
Я - вот он весь.
...Качаются постели,
Дешевый крест на теле
И Южный Крест. 
Лето 1980

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10   *Дом на полпути*  _Увидел в газете заголовок "Дом на полпути". Заметку не читал, но заголовок вызвал массу личных ассоциаций._ * Юрий Кукин* 
 Ах этот дом на полпути -
Никак мне мимо не пройти,
 Ну обязательно зайти
Надо.
 И никого в нем не найти,
  И дальше надо бы идти,
  И мне сюда не принести
Радость. 
И хоть никто не ждет меня,
И в окнах нет давно огня,
Зайду туда, себя кляня,
Знаю:
Здесь люди разные живут,
Вдруг не простят, вдруг не поймут?
Но ведь собачьего нет тут
Лая... 
Нет, мне нельзя идти туда,
Иначе так я никогда
Не выберусь туда, куда
Надо.
А он стоит на полпути,
Хоть отвернись, не обойти,
Как ни крути, как ни верти -
Правда. 
Декабрь 1964

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.21
http://mlmusic.38th.ru/snd_/jn02lp/jn02lp08.mp3 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=21      *Осенние письма*  *Юрий Кукин* 
Потянуло, потянуло
Холодком осенних писем,
И, в тайге гремящий выстрел
Ранил птицу и меня.
Думал, все во мне уснуло,
Не важны ни боль, ни смысл...
Защемило, затянуло
В печь осеннего огня. 
Что же делать, что же делать?
Постучаться в ваши двери
И, как будто от убийцы,
От себя себя спасать?
Первым к вам войдет отчаянье,
Следом я - ваш Чарли Чаплин,
Жизнь, как тросточку, кручу я,
Сделав грустные глаза. 
Невезенья, неурядиц
Стал замерзшим водопадом.
Мне тепла от вас не надо,
Не тревожьте водопад!
Только осень - листопадом,
Только ты - прощальным взглядом...
Я просил тебя: "Не надо!", -
Все вернули мне назад. 
Уезжал в зеленый омут,
Убегал в волшебный город,
И в прыжках сквозь арки радуг
Сам себя тренировал.
Знал же, знал, что не поможет,
Приобрел ненужной ложью
Пустоту ночей бессонных
И восторженных похвал. 
Потянуло, потянуло
Холодком осенних писем,
Желтых, красных, словно листья,
Устилающие путь.
И опять лицом в подушку -
Ждать, когда исчезнут мысли,
Что поделать? Надо, надо
Продержаться как-нибудь... 
Конец сентября 1965
Темиртау

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1747.01*  
Ты у меня одна*,
Словно в ночи луна,
Словно в степи сосна,
Словно в году весна.
Hету другой такой
Ни за какой рекой,
Hи за туманами,
Дальними странами. 
В инее провода,
В сумерках города.
Вот и взошла звезда,
Чтобы светить всегда,
Чтобы гореть в метель,
Чтобы стелить постель,
Чтобы качать всю ночь
У колыбели дочь. 
Вот поворот какой
Делается с рекой.
Можешь отнять покой,
Можешь махнуть рукой,
Можешь отдать долги,
Можешь любить других,
Можешь совсем уйти,
Только свети, свети!

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   *Телефон*  
Слушаю. Да. Алло!
Что за шутки с утра?
Я?.. Почему удивлен?
Я даже очень рад.
Я даже закурю.
Здравствуй, прошло сто лет.
Сто лет прошло, говорю.
Я не спешу. Нет. 
Телефон-автомат у нее,
Телефон на столе у меня...
Это осень, это жнивье,
Талый снег вчерашнего дня. 
Что у нас за дела?
Да как-то все разбрелись.
Верочка родила,
Славины развелись,
Я получил отдел,
Санька съездил в Париж...
Все в суматохе дел.
Ну, а ты что молчишь? 
Телефон-автомат у нее,
Телефон на столе у меня...
Это осень, это жнивье,
Талый снег вчерашнего дня. 
А правда, что говорят?..
А кто он, коль не секрет?
А, военный моряк,
В общем, жгучий брюнет.
А сына как назвала?
Спасибо. Не ожидал.
Значит, жизнь удалась?
Все прошло без следа? 
Телефон-автомат у нее,
Телефон на столе у меня...
Это осень, это жнивье,
Талый снег вчерашнего дня

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=627.20 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.25    * Миражи*      "_За основу взята мелодическая (и ритмическая) линия одного из произведений французского_  _     джазового композитора-гитариста Джанго Рейнхарда, которое называется "__Nuages__" (в русском звучании - "нюаж")._  _     Что в переводе означает "Облака". Мне же послышалось - "мираж"._  _     Слово натолкнуло на тему, я выбрал ритм басановы и мелодию упростил до неузноваемости."_ 
C6 C C6 C
                    C6
Я - заснувший пассажир,
 C       B
Поезд - жизнь.
               C6
Выплывают миражи
  C    Dm
Сна, лжи...
                C  B
Человек из миража,
                 A
Появившийся в окне,
                  G
Бестелесностью пожал
 A     Dm
Руку мне.  
И сижу, заворожен
Миражом.
Понимаю - я уже -
В мираже.
Как здесь тихо, как легко,
Как все стало далеко...
Неужели миражи - 
Это жизнь? 
В том, что ваш сосед брюзжит -
Миражи.
Или ножками Бриджитт -
Миражи.
И словами крепко сшив,
Надевают миражи -
Ведь нельзя же нагишом
Так жить. 
А бывают миражи -
Как ножи,
Миллиард людей сожжен -
Миражом.
И совсем не за металл -
Мефистофель просто стар, -
Люди гибнут за мираж -
Их, наш... 
Миражи-то, миражи,
Но попробуй, докажи!
Каждый хочет, чтоб он так
Был, жил.
И догадкой поражен:
Неужели миражом
Станет смысл бытия
И я?! 
Ноябрь 1965

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=627.06 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.08  Юрий Кукин - Волшебник - YouTube    *Волшебник* _"Песня появилась под влиянием Новелы Матвеевой, во второй экспедиции, на руднике Шерегеш. Тогда я много их слышал и полюбил_". 
Dm D Gm
Где ж ты, мой добрый волшебник?
C F
Я до сих пор не летаю,
В Eb
И невидимкой не стать мне,
A7 Dm
И неразменных нет денег.  
Лампу ты дал Алладину,
Хитрость - Ходже Насреддину.
Пусть не шагреневой кожи,
Но дай мне что-нибудь тоже. 
Радости дай и печали,
Чтобы встречал и встречали,
Чтобы меня понимали
И чтобы всех понимал я: 
Чем опечалена туча,
Радость какая у листьев,
Горд чем цветок, что все значит
И почему люди плачут. 
Где ж ты, мой добрый волшебник?
Я до сих пор не летаю.
Видишь, стою на коленях,
Хоть сам придумал тебя я... 
Конец июня 1964
Шерегеш

----------


## Lampada

*Осень*  
Никого не пощадила эта осень,
Даже солнце не в ту сторону упало.
Вот и листья расползаются, как гости
После бала, после бала, после бала. 
Эти двое в темнокрасном
Взялись за руки напрасно:
Ветер дунет посильней, и все пропало.
А этот в желтом одинокий
Всем бросается под ноги -
Ищет счастья после бала, после бала. 
А один совсем зеленый,
Бурным танцем запаленный,
Не поймет, куда летит - куда попало...
И у самой двери рая
Не поймет, что умирает:
Как же можно после бала, после бала? 
Никого не пощадила эта осень,
Листопад идет, как шторм в сто тысяч баллов,
И как раны ножевые на асфальте неживые
Пятна пепла после бала, после бала.

----------


## Lampada

<a href="http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.01" target="_blank">
     
http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.01  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.05   *Гостиница*_Мне хотелось написать песню живую и немного "под Клячкина",_ _
заодно поиронизировать над псевдоглубокими образами на мелких местах._ _
То, что у меня получилось, ребята-геологи, жившие в общежитии, назвали_ _
"Песней веселого командированного". Песня написана за час. Когда все ушли в кино. _         Dm                   Gm *Ах, гостиница моя, ах, гостиница!*
       C7                     F
На кровать присяду я - ты подвинешься,
     D7                  Gm
Занавесишься ресниц занавескою...
         B          A7         Dm
Хоть на час тебе жених - ты невестою.
     D7                  Gm
Занавесишься ресниц занавескою...
      B          A7         Dm
Я на час тебе жених - ты невестою.  
Бабье лето, так и быть, не обидится,
Всех скорее позабыть, с кем не видимся.
Заиграла в жилах кровь коня троянского,     |
Переводим мы любовь с итальянского.         | 2 раза 
Наплывает слов туман, а в глазах укор,
Обязательный обман - умный разговор.
Сердце врет: "Люблю, люблю!" - на истерике, |
Невозможно кораблю без Америки.             | 2 раза 
Ничего у нас с тобой не получится.
Как ты любишь голубой мукой мучиться!
Видишь, я стою босой перед вечностью,       |
Так зачем косить косой - человечностью?     | 2 раза 
Коридорные шаги - злой угрозою,
Было небо голубым - стало розовым...
А я на краешке сижу и не подвинулся...      |
Ах, гостиница моя, ах, гостиница!           | 2 раза 
Октябрь 1965

----------


## Lampada

*Поезд* _"Поезд" - это продолжение "За туманом", 
но более грустная из-за житейских неурядиц. 
Тоже на поезде написана (на товарной платформе)_. 
Dm Gm *А в тайге по утрам туман* -
A7 Dm
Дым твоих сигарет.
Gm
Если хочешь сойти с ума,
C7 F A7
Лучше способа нет.
D D7 Gm
Поезд, длинный смешной чудак,
C7 F
Знак рисуя, твердит вопрос:
D Gm
- Что же, что же не так, не так,
A7 Dm
Что же не удалось?..
D D7 Gm
А поезд, длинный смешной чудак,
C F D
Изгибаясь, твердит вопрос:
D7 Gm
- Что же, что же не так, не так,
A7 Dm
Что же не удалось?.. 
Заблудилась моя печаль
Между пихт и берез,
И не действует по ночам
Расстоянья наркоз.
Расставаясь, шептал: "Пустяк,
Ведь не видишь же ты насквозь!
Просто что-то не так, не так,
Что-то не удалось". 
А поезд, длинный смешной чудак,
Рад стараться, твердит вопрос:
- Что же, что же не так, не так,
Что же не удалось?.. 
Ариэлем хотел лететь -
Ни любви, ни забот.
Или в горы, как Алитет,
Уходить каждый год.
Вбей в колено тоску, кулак,
Удержи от ненужных слез.
Просто что-то не так, не так,
Что-то не удалось. 
Ах, поезд, длинный смешной чудак,
Как замучил меня вопрос:
Что же, что же не так, не так,
Что же не удалось?..  
12-17 июля 1965
Товарный поезд "Ленинград-Темиртау"

----------


## Lampada

*Фото 123. Перевал Юрия Кукина с востока*   Северный Памир
Заалайский хребет   МАН

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=11.10! 
Ещё не вечер! ...
Песня В. Высоцкого

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=629.02   *Темиртау* _Наступила очень. Заканчивался мой первый экспедиционный сезон. 
Пошли дожди. В комнате общежития я стоял перед зеркалом, 
и все мое внимание было направлено на пальцы - учился играть 
на гитаре. Через час занятий стало скучно, и для того, чтобы
себя как-то развлечь, я решил что-нибудь напевать. Ни одна
известная мне песня своими словами не совпадала с моей 
оригинальной мелодией. Тогда я додумался сделать так, как 
в подобных случаях поступают некоторые северные или восточные 
народы. Посмотрю направо - произношу вслух то, что вижу справа, 
посмотрю налево - произношу все то, что вижу слева, 
погляжу вперед - что-нибудь ценное сообщу про себя в пространство.
Таким образом получилась песня. Я ее долго не пел, пока друзья
меня не убедили, что это типично экспедиционная вещь... _ 
Dm Gm
Горы слева, горы справа,
A Dm
Посредине - Темиртау,
Gm
Посредине - домик старый,
A Dm
Посредине - я с гитарой.
D7 Gm
Где-то сбоку люди ходят,
C7 F
Что-то ищут и находят.
Dm Gm
Я ж сижу посередине,
A Dm
Словно мышь в пустой корзине.  
Сверху - сыро, снизу - грязно,
Посредине - безобразно,
Мое тело и душа,
За душою - ни гроша.
Даже не на что напиться,
И в соседний дом ввалиться,
И стоять посередине,
Dm
Словно лошадь в магазине. 
Ну, а дома кто-то спросит,
Где его, мол, черти носят? -
В Темиртау посредине
Dm
Я, как дырка на картине... 
Август 1963
Темиртау

----------


## Lampada

*http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=627.18 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.23 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.23  
Романс*  
Вы пришлите в красивом конверте
Теплых слов шелестящий шелк.
Ну а мне вы не верьте, не верьте -
Я такой - я взял и ушел.
Вы мне дороги тем, что рады,
И доверчивы, и нежны...
А я очень боюсь парада
Доказательств чьей-то вины. 
Не хочу я бродить по свету,
А на месте сидеть не могу.
Вот иду и беседую с ветром -
Я ему никогда не лгу.
А себя я люблю не очень,
И других я не очень люблю...
Мне бы знать, о чем думают ночи
И что грезится кораблю. 
И чем горы важней всех на свете,
(И что это совсем не беда) -
Есть красивые взрослые дети
И играют они в поезда.
И что берег - не место для встречи,
А скорее - начало пути,
И что прыгнувший в небо кузнечик -
Обязательно вниз прилетит. 
И что радость бывает от боли,
И бывает от радости боль.
И что Кролик - всего только кролик,
А Король... Он и голый - Король.
Нахожу на дорогах подковы,
Заполняю собой города...
Человек из меня толковый
Не получится никогда... 
Вы пришлите в красивом конверте
Теплых слов шелестящий шелк.
Ну а мне вы не верьте, не верьте,
Я такой - я взял и ушел... 
Сентябрь 1965

----------


## Lampada

[U]http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=629.34 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.02[URL="http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=629.34"]  
Dm Gm
Я не поздно зайду, а наверно по-прежнему - в восемь,
C F A 
Я приеду, побреюсь, приду, обниму, и чуть-чуть погодя, 
Dm Gm
Я тебе расскажу, как, прижавшись ко мне, тихо плакала осень,
E A Dm
Обнимая листвой и роняя слезинки дождя... 
Dm Gm
Как кусты возле омута за руки держат рябину,
C F A
Как звенит колокольчиков с детства знакомый мотив.
Dm Gm
Я тебе расскажу, как стареют без писем мужчины,
A Dm 
И как с утренним солнцем приходится дальней дорогой идти... 
И о том, как всё также хрустально-прозрачную воду
Из лесного, - где вместе мы были, - я выпил ручья. 
И о том, что, поверив тебе, я проплакал все годы, 
Но со мной - лишь гитара, со мной - лишь гитара моя... 
Я тебе расскажу, как порой одиночество давит,
Давит груз неудач, и твердят про обиды дожди... 
Я тебе расскажу, как вот здесь, в изумруднейших далях 
Мне волшебник свой город велел самому возводить. 
Всё б тебе рассказал, ничего бы себе не оставил. 
И про пение птиц, про случайную смелость, и про испуг 
Я б тебе рассказал... И тебя бы поверить заставил, 
А потом я ушёл бы дорогою вечных разлук...

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Кукин. Не помнил я куда летел. — Видео@Mail.Ru  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.08       *Палатка в облаках* _Если лететь на самолете и смотреть на облака, 
а облачность плотная, то простирающееся внизу
бесконечное пространство кажется кем-то населенным, 
там должно что-то происходить.
...Написал мелодию, но никак не получались слова.
Однажды проснулся ночью и написал их все сразу. 
А утром узнал, что в Москве в эту ночь умер 
Владимир Высоцкий. И по странному стечению
обстоятельств содержание песни как-то совпало 
с этим событием. _ 
Dm
Не помнил я, куда летел,
Gm
Не видел рядом спящих тел.
А
С пробитой вестью головой,
И безразлично, что живой,
Dm
И безразлично, что живой.  
А подо мной белым-бела
Равнина облаков плыла,
И вижу сквозь нечеткость век:
По ней плетется человек,
По ней плетется человек. 
И стало мне пустынно вдруг:
Ведь это мой погибший друг,
И холодочек по спине:
Вот он махнул рукою мне,
Вот он махнул рукою мне. 
Нет, это сон всему виной,
И вновь все пусто подо мной,
И боль укутал мысли шелк:
Куда он шел, куда он шел,
К кому он шел, к кому он шел? 
И где б ни сел мой самолет,
Меня в пустыне этой ждет
Мой друг, и ждет меня, пока
Моя палатка в облаках,
Моя палатка в облаках. 
Июль 1980

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Кукин:
Что же, что же не так, не так...     _     Один из самых известных создателей авторской песни Юрий КУКИН отмечает свое семидесятилетие. Мы взяли интервью у юбиляра-петербуржца, написавшего гимн всех отечественных романтиков "А я еду за туманом"._   *- Юрий Алексеевич, как будете встречать юбилей - в походе, с гитарой в руках?* 
     - Дома и в кругу семьи - спокойно, без посторонних. Официально буду отмечать в ноябре, а то сейчас - каникулы, отпуска. И - никаких походов! Я на пенсии уже десятый год. Так что только в кругу семьи!   *- Читатели разочаруются: ждали лучезарного юбилейно-походного действа: у костра, с гитарой...* 
     - Я никогда не любил бардовскую песню. Никогда не участвовал ни в одном фестивале или конкурсе. Как только по радио пускают бардов, сразу выключаю. Это меня без меня женили. У меня только одна туристская песня - "А я еду за туманом", да и там "беру в дорогу чемоданы", а не рюкзак. Я с 14 лет играю в джазе. Попутно окончил Физкультурный институт имени Лесгафта и являюсь тренером по фигурному катанию. Работал вместе с Москвиным, выпускал мастеров спорта, чемпионов страны. В 1954 году, когда окончил институт, в стране не было фигурного катания вообще. Я и создавал первые массовые школы фигуристов, в том числе и платные. Так что это с меня пошло. Вот это моя профессия.   *- Зато народ вас знает как основоположника бардовской песни...* 
     - Песней я занялся в 1946 году: впервые сел в Петергофе за барабаны и стал сочинять. Первая песня называлась "Караван" на музыку Дюка Эллингтона. С этого момента начинается моя профессиональная деятельность, потому что за работу в ресторане на барабанах я получал три рубля. В 1946-м еще не было "железного занавеса", и мы играли в основном американскую музыку: я писал свои слова и пел. Потом перешел на бардовские песни и стал их исполнять "под джаз". И вот так беспрерывно сочинял и сочиняю до сегодняшнего дня. Я никогда не испытывал никакого влияния и, когда писал свои первые песни, совсем не знал, что на свете есть Высоцкий.  *- Как же вы из джаза прыгнули в основоположники бардовской песни?*  
     - Лето у меня - тренера по фигурному катанию - было всегда свободным. В 1963 году по приглашению поэта Глеба Горбовского поехал в геологическую экспедицию, хотя никогда никакого отношения к геологии не имел. Поехал туда в общем-то отдохнуть. А в экспедиции ребята прекрасно играли на гитарах, пели. Семь инженеров и я - один рабочий. Можно писать сказку, как один рабочий семерых инженеров прокормил. Я таскал им всякие камни и заодно написал кучу песен. В 1968 году я перестал делиться на две части и решил для себя чеховский вопрос: кто ты - писатель или врач? Меня уже приглашали петь по всему Союзу, и времени на фигурное катание не было. Так что ушел из фигурного катания и поступил в Ленконцерт, где проработал до 1992 года, когда вообще ушел на пенсию. Так что почти всю жизнь работал профессиональным исполнителем своих песен. Пел со всеми ленинградскими ансамблями - они играли, а я пел: и с "Веселыми голосами", и с "Романтиками". Даже с Пугачевой 19 раз выступал в семидесятых годах во Дворце спорта в Череповце: я - с ансамблем "Романтики", она - со своими музыкантами. Два раза ездил с сольными концертами по сорок дней в Америку; в Германии был председателем жюри бардовской песни, хотя к бардам имею косвенное отношение, и КСП, авторскую песню, как и бардовскую, не люблю.   *- Но ваши песни поют...* 
     - Нельзя их петь! Мои песни очень индивидуальные, я под себя их пишу. Они могут спеть только "За туманом". Но она уже так затрепана, стала шлягером. У меня двести лирических песен, а кто их знает?   *- Как относитесь к Грушинскому фестивалю?* 
     - Ненавижу всеми фибрами души. Нельзя смотреть, как 250 тысяч пьяниц собираются вместе! Из них только малая часть интересуется песней. Когда я там был в последний раз пять лет назад, самой популярной песней в этой пьяной тусовке была "Мальчик едет в Тамбов" - и дальше: "Чики-чики-та..." О какой бардовской песне можно говорить?
     Вообще Грушинский фестиваль надо назвать не песенным, а туристским: здесь играют в футбол, перетягивают канат, бегают. Это массовое действо, где крутится много денег.  *- Так что, у нас в России нет стоящих бардовских фестивалей?* 
     - Есть "Катунь" (я президент четырех фестивалей), Карельский фестиваль... Это песенные фестивали. А на Грушинке собираются якобы туристы, которые якобы отдыхают.   *- Есть ли в Питере настоящие барды?* 
     - Только мы с Валей Вихоревым остались!   *- А Дольский?* 
     - Он не бард, он заслуженный артист России, эстрадный певец.  *- С кем-нибудь дружите из коллег по цеху?* 
     - Встречаемся на концертах, поздравляем друг друга с днем рождения. В настоящее время мне мало кто нравится из наших бардов. Раньше это был Городницкий. Сейчас - Митяев: не то чтобы нравился - импонирует. Идеал барда для меня - Юрий Визбор: ведь настоящий бард - это человек, который не умеет играть, не умеет петь, не имеет голоса, и стихи у него - тоже так себе: читать их можно, но лучше слушать. И из всех этих недостатков Визбор создал феномен авторской песни!   *- Но вы же сами на гитаре играете!* 
     - Играю на трех струнах в ре-миноре и умудряюсь укладывать туда свою песню.  *- Вся авторская песня такая.* 
     - Нет, сейчас все делается очень умело. Современный бард - это двенадцатиструнка, он знает ноты, поет, пишет грамотные песни. Он заносчив, окончил музыкальное училище. И каждая струна его стоит ровно столько, сколько вся моя гитара.   *- Как вы относитесь к так называемому "русскому шансону"?* 
     - Плохо! Это блатняк. Никакой романтики там нет - только грязь.   *- Семья-то у вас большая?* 
     - Я, жена, теща, двое детей от предыдущего брака, две сестры, в общем, человек пятнадцать наберется.   *- Наверное, семья у вас - вся поющая, играющая на гитаре?* 
     - Ни за что! Я сам не умею играть на гитаре: как мог научить их? К тому же на детях природа отдыхает. Они у меня занимаются другими профессиями. Сын - кандидат наук в области электроники, жена - инженер, заканчивала Политех, дочь - журналистка, сейчас не работает.   *- Чем занимаетесь на пенсии?* 
     - Раза три-четыре в месяц выступаю: езжу по всем городам, весям и странам.   *- И есть в народе интерес к гитарной песне на трех струнах?* 
     - Безусловно! У меня всегда полные залы, в том числе и за границей. Даже ездил в Израиль - был президентом первого фестиваля бардовской песни в Иерусалиме. Когда устроители меня туда приглашали, я им сказал: "Я же русский!" Они мне отвечают: "Вот и хорошо - будешь объективней..." *Александр Щуплов*    Юрий Кукин:<br>Что же, что же не так, не так...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.05 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.22   *Остаётся*       Dm
Ну убежишь, ну убежишь за горизонт,
                    Gm
А ведь уже не тот азарт.
           A
Какой, скажи, какой, скажи тебе резон,
                      Dm
Когда не держат тормоза?
                           D                           Gm
Когда другим глядеть в глаза, как раньше, просто нету сил, -
        C
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            F
И жить как жил.  
             B
Вот так всегда, когда проходишь рубежи,
                      Eb
Где без расплаты чудеса.
         A
И навсегда однажды выдумана жизнь,
                       Dm
А в самом деле - полчаса.
      D                                        Gm
И остается только ждать под синью напряженных жил, -
        A
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            Dm
И жить как жил.  
          Dm
И стук колес, и сердца стук -
                       Gm
Во мне - сливается в один.
           A
И шелест книг, и синий свет витрин -
             Dm
Все это позади,
  D                                                          Gm
Осенняя печаль и солнца свет - на всей земле единственный пожар.
    C
От ветра у травы, 
Как где-то от любви,
              F
Ресницы задрожат...  
         B
Я знаю: нет твоей вины,
                 Eb
Как нет конца пути,
          A
Я знаю, что продолжить надо путь,
               Dm
Хоть некуда уйти.
      D                                                   Gm
И остается убеждать себя, что нет причин для правды или лжи,
        A
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            Dm
И жить как жил.  
А за окном, а за окном летят года
                  Gm
По рельсам этих дней,
   A
И только на губах слезиночка дождя
        Dm
Вдруг стала солоней.
           D                                                       Gm
Как мне понять, как угадать и прикоснуться к шепоту рассыпанных волос?
       C
Но остается только ждать, 
И жить как жил,
                  F
И слушать стук колес.  
           B
Зачем же ждать, чего-то ждать,
             Eb
Как новую беду,
            A
И прятать грусть, и прятать грусть -
                              Dm
Она у всех, как прежде, на виду.
           D                                               Gm
Мелькнет удача, мелькнет удача, та, которою ты так не дорожил, -
        A
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            Dm
И жить как жил.  
Февраль-март 1973

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.18   *Морская песня* _ Здесь содержание совсем не совпадает_ _
   с подлинными событиями. Скажем, у_ _
   Клячкина есть песня "Горная дорога". _ _
   Если верить автору, в момент ее _ _
   написания он находился в кузове _ _
   автомобиля, несущегося по горной дороге._ _
   На самом деле Женя испытывал эти ощущения,_ _
   сидя за письменным столом, - так он_ _
   мне сам объяснял. Вот такая же песня_ _
   и у меня. Она морская, хотя я не моряк. _  
    Dm
Ни боли, ни досады, 
Прощаться мне не надо,
     Gm
Я - вот он весь.
    C7
Да дело и не в этом, 
Идем, по всем приметам,
      F
В последний рейс.
  D7
Маяк кровавым глазом 
Мигнул. Забезобразил,
   Gm
Завыл Норд-Вест.
   A7
Качаются постели, 
Дешевый крест на теле
  B  A    Dm
И Южный Крест.  
Когда рукой усталой
Я струны у гитары
Перебирал,
Я понял - в жизни прошлой,
Поверь, что не нарочно,
Переиграл.
И счастье мое ветер
Унес и не заметил -
Как желтый лист.
Теперь без всяких правил
Я сам с собой играю
Под ветра свист. 
Я по чужой подсказке
Уже не верю в сказки,
Что могут ждать.
Мечу в колоду страны,
Моря и океаны
И города.
Не спрятаться от боли
Во сне и алкоголе -
С ней вечно жить.
А жизнь, как волны эти,
Как все на белом свете,
Бежит, бежит... 
[Свист] 
...Ни боли, ни досады,
Прощаться мне не надо,
Я - вот он весь.
...Качаются постели,
Дешевый крест на теле
И Южный Крест. 
Лето 1980

----------


## Lampada

*ЮРИЙ КУКИН: "ВРАТЬ МЕНЯ НАУЧИЛ ВИЗБОР"*
Рубрика: *ЖЕЛАННЫЙ ГОСТЬ*  
С годами Юрий Кукин стал ужасно похож на старого клоуна. Смешной и немного неуклюжий, с широкой сияющей улыбкой и пушистым одуванчиком шевелюры, он иногда бывает капризен, как ребенок. Ему все прощают - за его дивное добродушие и, конечно, за те сказочные песни, которые тридцать пять лет распевает страна - "За туманом", "Говоришь, чтоб остался я", "Старый сказочник", "Париж"... Кукиным написано не так много, но зато почти все его произведения стали классикой авторской песни и бард-хитами. 
МЫ ИЗ ДЖАЗА  
- Знаешь, у меня такой замечательный попугай Кузя! Когда-то у меня была собака, пудель. Но с собакой надо гулять, - а с попугаем не надо. Кузя поет мои песни - "За туманом", "Париж"... Очень ему нравилась песня "Мальчик хочет в Тамбов" - за слова "а-чики-чики-чики-чики-та". Я как-то смотрю, сидит мой Кузя на балконе, а напротив - воробьи. Попугай: "Чирик!" Воробьи: "Чирик-чирик!" Он: "Чирик!" Они: "Чирик-чирик!" И я себе представил такую картину: Кузя дирижирует, а стая воробьев сидит и поет "А я еду, а я еду за туманом..." Здорово?   _- Юрий Алексеевич, насколько я знаю, для вас дружба с авторской песней началась весьма оригинально._ 
-Точно! Я воспитан джазом. Я пел, на барабане играл с 14 лет в Диксиленде. Барабанщику положено петь, у него дудок нет в руках. И я пел песни. И сочинял даже. Для джаза. Так, подтекстовки. Есть такая известная мелодия Дюка Эллингтона, "Караван" - я написал слова к ней: "Зной, пески лежат, как океан, а по пескам из дальних стран идет усталый караван". Песню с этим текстом пели, по-моему, все джазовые ансамбли страны. Это были мои первые поэтические потуги. 
Мы тогда выдавали джаз за народную негритянскую музыку бедных рабов, загнанных эксплуататорами. По этому поводу нас вроде бы не трогали. Но играть нам было негде, и мы играли на улицах. А оказывается, по правилам Ленинградского горисполкома нельзя играть сидя, если ты не имеешь права сидеть на каком-то конкретном месте. А на ходу - можно. Вот мы и ходили. Инструменты с собой, у меня барабан на шее. И нас каждый раз забирали. Однажды играли мы в скверике напротив кинотеатра. Сеанс заканчивается, и все, кто выходит - сразу к нам. Стоит тысячная толпа и слушает. И нам постоянно "подносят". "Хлопнем" по стакану портвейна - и опять играем. Где-то вдалеке милиция ходит, но нас пока не берет... А у нас вместо контрабаса - 
бас-балалайка (чтоб контрабас с собой не таскать) - такая треугольная фигня со штырем внизу. И на ней играет Женя Климчук - здоро-овый такой, он вообще-то художник. Он от "угощений" и "подношений" напился вдрибодан, схватил эту балалайку ни с того ни с сего и ка-ак в толпу кинет! Я с ужасом говорю: "Женя, ты в кого-то попал!" Подходит мужик с синяком, счастливый такой: "Это в меня!" С тех пор он с нами стал везде ходить. Вот как иногда люди к искусству приобщаются!   _- Странно: вы пришли в авторскую песню из джаза, а музыка в ваших песнях всегда и всех восхищала своей простотой!_ 
- А я сразу, с самого начала понял: на фига нужна гитара для нашей песни? То есть, гитарист-боссановщик? Ну, там, Пако де Лусия? Хорошая гитара - помеха. Во-первых, от музыки крыша едет, во-вторых - мешает слушать текст.   _"ВЫСОЦКИЙ ПРИ МНЕ НИКОГДА НЕ ПИЛ"_  _В одном из городов на афише Кукина в качестве рекламы написали "Друг Высоцкого". Смешно. Но правда. Более того, некоторые считали их братьями - в те годы в их внешности было значительное сходство._ 
- Честно говоря, Высоцкого я не очень-то понимал. Для меня корифеями были Женя Клячкин, Саша Городницкий... А знаешь, я вообще с ним не выпил вина ни грамма. Так получалось, что мы встречались, когда он бывал в завязке. У меня даже сложилось впечатление, что он вообще не пьет. 
Мы с Высоцким не встречались с 1972 года - со времени знаменитого лесного концерта на озере Лампушка. Но наша странная дружба на расстоянии не оборвалась. Году в 78-м, вырвавшись в Ленинград буквально на один день (его пригласил попеть на каком-то элитном сабантуе Григорий Васильевич Романов, первый секретарь обкома КПСС), Володя с вокзала позвонил мне. Меня не было дома. Он сказал моей жене Нине: "Жаль. У меня к нему дело". Какое дело - не сказал. Сказал только, что на Западе купил мою недавно выпущенную там пластинку, и повесил трубку. Позже я поинтересовался у Конторова, администратора его последних концертов, чего Володя хотел и вообще, откуда он знает мой телефон. - "От меня. Мы в Ставрополе вспоминали тебя. Я сказал, что ты мыкаешься в коммуналке. Он: "Я обязательно помогу Юрке получить отдельную квартиру". Вероятно, он хотел тебя взять с собой к Романову". Он тогда еще Конторову сказал: "Юрка Кукин - талантливый парень, но, зараза, пьет и ничего не пишет!.." 
Потом я слышал запись интервью Шемякина радиостанции "Би-би-си", где тот вспоминал слова Высоцкого: "Знаешь, Миша, я скоро умру..." А потом: "И, к сожалению, не успею помочь своему другу получить квартиру..."   _- Юрий Алексеевич, вы ведь как раз были в Израиле, когда там утонул ваш друг Евгений Клячкин?.._ 
- Я приехал с концерта. Дома (я жил во время гастролей в Иерусалиме) меня ждал плачущий Валя Никулин: по радио сообщили, что в Средиземном море утонул Евгений Клячкин. На самом деле он не утонул - у него сердце отказало. Я проезжал в этот день море - там не было особенных волн, а Женя прекрасно плавал. Он был на море с барышней - она спортсменка, пловчиха. Она мне потом рассказывала, что Женя пошел к морю со словами: "Вот ты-то меня и будешь спасать". А через несколько минут она увидела его седую голову, которая беспорядочно болталась в волнах. Когда его вытащили, он был еще жив - он умер в "скорой". Причем, у него в легких не было ни капли воды - это сердце... А списали все на стихию - иначе получилось бы, что врачи не спасли, и было бы долгое разбирательство. 
"Я САМЫЙ ЗНАМЕНИТЫЙ ВРУН НА СВЕТЕ!"  
- Я читать научился в четыре года. А поскольку детских книг у моего деда не было, моими первыми книжками были "Всадник без головы", "Гаргантюа и Пантагрюэль" -во-от такой толщины книга, где сплошной секс...   _- Может, вы поэтому потом "вернулись в детство" - стали учить детей - в качестве компенсации?_ 
- Это не я их, это они меня учат... (Вдруг). Я тут хорошее название в газете увидел. Моя фотография и заголовок: "Мы размножались делением".   _- Мне понравилось, когда вы о себе как о зеленом листочке говорили - мол, фотосинтезом занимаетесь. Как там звучало?_ 
- "Я перерабатываю солнечную энергию напрямую в белок, минуя нудный процесс выделения кала". Ну, это шутка была! (Хохот.) Я на самом деле ем!.. (Виновато-лукаво.) Я очень много вру. Я самый знаменитый врун на свете. (Кажется, я эту интонацию уже где-то слышала! Ах да, конечно, у Карлсона! - Н.Х.) А научил меня врать Визбор. Визбор знаешь, как врал?! Сказка! Он три раза рассказывал одну и ту же историю -и совершенно с разным антуражем. Он говорил, что главное - начинать рассказ с точных деталей. Например, "по заданию редакции я был в заполярном городке N. Там семь домов, один из них - баня..." И те, кто там бывал, сразу говорят: все точно! 
Он все время говорил: "Учись, студент!" А потом мне один приятель передавал слова Визбора: "Ты знаешь, Кукин меня превзошел. Я - трепло, я много вру, но я пою разные песни. А у него-то песни - одни и те же, а каждый концерт -разный!" 
Я постоянно участвовал в его розыгрышах в качестве... подопытного. Как-то мы с Юрой выступали в Самаре. На третий день гастролей телефонный звонок, молодая девочка: "С вами говорит корреспондент газеты "Комсомолец Самары". Я не смогла попасть на ваш концерт. Не могли бы вы рассказать мне, как вы начали писать песни?" А у меня вступительная речь написана, я ее тридцать лет наизусть рассказываю. Меня ночью разбуди, я с любого места начну и не собьюсь! Ну, тут я девочке все с самого начала до конца выдаю. Кончил говорить. Голос Визбора в трубке: "Мол-лодец! Ни слова не пропустил!"   _- ...А ведь если бы записать все эти ваши "байки", могла бы получиться отличная книжка!_ 
- Нет, ничего не выйдет -я уже пробовал. Когда начинаешь рукой записывать, теряется легкость мысли и получается ерунда.  
_________________________________-- 
ДОСЬЕ "СЕГОДНЯ" 
Кукин Юрий Алексеевич родился 17 июля 1932 г. в поселке Сясьстрой Ленинградской области, до 1973 г. жил в Петергофе. Живет в Санкт-Петербурге. Окончил с отличием Ленинградский институт физкультуры имени П.Ф. Лесгафта в 1954 г. (В этом же году родилась будущая жена Юрия Кукина.) Работал тренером по фигурному катанию в детских спортивных школах. Песни начал писать с 1948 г. сначала для джаза, потом для институтских капустников. С 1963 г. появились песни, написанные в геологических экспедициях в Горную Шорию, на Камчатку, Дальний Восток, Памир. С середины 70-х - артист Ленинградской областной филармонии.  
НАТАЛИЯ ХОМЕНКО ИЗДАНИЕ 
22 декабря 1999  http://www.bard.ru/article/3/31.htm

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.19   *"Спасите наши души" - "SOS", песню беспокойства." * 
Почему-то вдруг мне стало неспокойно.
Не спалось. Тревогой переполнен.
Вижу: горы подступили ближе
И тоска собакой ноги лижет.
Закурил. Нет, неуютно в мире.
Не могу понять, чем мой покой нарушен.
И вдруг сердцем слышу-носится в эфире:
"SOS! Спасите наши души!
SOS! Спасите наши души!" 
Или это город исчезает в море,
Или это мать кричит от горя,
Или где-то люди потеряли веру,
Или вяжут лилипуты Гулливера,
Или где-то полдень превратился в полночь.
Или где-то зло надежду рушит...
И зовут, зовут, зовут на помощь:  
Кто-то гибнет, тонет, и зовет, и стонет-
Чей корабль в море погибает?
Или это крик затравленных погоней,
И людей пытают или убивают?
И никак не изменить круговорота,
И нельзя узнать, помочь и сделать лучше...
А во мне все рвется к свету кто-то:  
Июнь-июль 1966
Каз

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.14  *Ковбой*  _ Песню сочинил на заказ. По просьбе_ _
    Игоря Круткова, который одно время_ _
    работал вместе со мной. Однажды он_ _
    попросил: "Напиши что-нибудь про меня".__
    Я написал про ковбоя. Он очень на него похож._  
                C                      A
- Ах, чтоб мне лопнуть - это ж старый Билл!
          Dm                G            C    G
Каков ковбой! - лежит в траве и в ус не дует!
          C                A
Здорово, парень! Или ты забыл,
      Dm           G          C
Что кто-то в этом мире существует? 
    F                         C
А что теперь у вас в Техасе пьют?
            F                 C   C+5
Все джин и виски, или что другое?
             C                A
Лежишь в траве - я знаю, что уют
           Dm     G             C
И теплый плед совсем не для ковбоя.  
А сколько мексиканок покорил?
И где ваш, извините, "Смит и Вессон"?
И не про вас ли Джо мне говорил:
- Штаны надеть забыл, а кольт повесил? 
Вас чья-нибудь смущает красота?
А как родео? Вы, наверно, первый?
Ого, я вижу, фляга-то пуста!
Но все равно, у вас стальные нервы. 
    F                    C
Неплохо сигарету бы to smoke.
              F                    C     G+5
Есть лишь "Памир", а "Кэмела" вот нету...
             Cm                 Fm
- Кончай трепаться. От нее письмо.
      G                 Cm
Она уходит. Дай-ка сигарету. 
7 авуста 1965

----------


## Lampada

А всё-таки жаль, что кончилось лето 
И холодно, и ветер,
И сумерки в глазах.
Разорванным конвертом
Закончился азарт.
И новые заботы,
И трудно, и легко.
От дома до работы
Совсем недалеко...
А все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето!
Время летит - не удержать, дело не в этом.
Среди взволнованных людей
И в блеске мокрых площадей
Все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето! 
Проснулся я от радости,
Ложился спать с печалью.
Сто восемьдесят градусов
Умножены ночами.
Вчера так хмуро было?
Сегодня день каков!
И снег всемирной гибелью
Всех белых мотыльков... 
А все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето!
И не хотят, листья летят, сорваны ветром.
Cреди осенней кутерьмы
жизнерадостной зимы
Все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето. 
Однажды было лето,
Оно внезапно началось.
Однажды было лето,
Оно так много значило.
Однажды было лето,
Что в памяти теряется,
Однажды было лето,
Оно не повторяется... 
А все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето!
Время летит - не удержать, дело не в этом.
Когда в душе осенний дождь
И ничего уже не ждешь,
Всё-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=524.11* * http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1253.17 *  
Одинокий гитарист* в придорожном ресторане.
Черной свечкой кипарис между звездами в окне.
Он играет и поет сидя, будто в черной раме.
Море черное за ним при прожекторной луне 
Наш милейший рулевой на дороге нелюдимой,
Исстрадав без сигарет, сделал этот поворот.
Ах, удача, боже мой, услышать в краю родимом
Человеческую речь в обрамленьи нежных нот. 
Ресторан полупустой, две танцующие пары,
Два дружинника сидят, обеспечивая мир.
Одинокий гитарист с добрым Генделем на пару
Поднимают к небесам этот маленький трактир. 
И витает как дымок христианская идея,
Что когда-то повезет, если вдруг не повезло.
Он играет и поет, все надеясь и надеясь,
Что когда-нибудь добро победит в борьбе со злом. 
Ах как трудно будет нам, если мы ему поверим,
С этим веком наш роман бессердечен и нечист.
Но спасает нас в ночи от позорного безверья -
Колокольчик под дугой, одинокий гитарист.

----------


## Lampada

<strong>
 *   
SOS*  _Как-то включил радио. В мире ничего хорошего не происходило. Где-то были наводнения, ураганы, социальные неурядицы. В общем, мир представлял из себя очень горячее место, а я в нем находился. Чтобы себя чем-то успокоить, написал таку песню — беспокойства._
                  Юрий Кукин  *Gm*
Почему-то вдруг мне стало неспокойно. *Dm*
Не спалось. Тревогой переполнен. *Gm*
Вижу: горы подступили ближе *Dm*
И тоска собакой ноги лижет. *B*
Закурил. Нет, неуютно в мире. *Dm*
Не могу понять, чем мой покой нарушен. *E*
И вдруг сердцем слышу - носится в эфире: *A*
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души! 
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!"  
Или это город исчезает в море,
Или это мать кричит от горя,
Или где-то люди потеряли веру,
Или вяжут лилипуты Гулливера,
Или где-то полдень превратился в полночь,
И зовут, зовут, зовут на помощь:
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!" 
Кто-то гибнет, тонет, и зовет, и стонет -
Чей корабль в море погибает?
Или это крик затравленных погоней,
И людей пытают или убивают?
И никак не изменить круговорота,
И нельзя узнать, помочь и сделать лучше...
А во мне все рвется к свету кто-то:
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души! *Dm*
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!" 
Июнь-июль *1966*
Каз

----------


## Lampada

*Простите пехоте...*   Из к/ф "Июльский дождь". 1966 г. 
Музыка, слова - *Булат Окуджава*.   Am A7 Простите пехоте, что так неразумна бывает она. Dm E7 Всегда мы уходим, когда над Землею бушует весна. Am G7 C И шагом неверным, по лестничке шаткой, спасения нет. Dm Am E7 F Лишь белые вербы, как белые сестры глядят тебе вслед. Dm Am E7 Am Лишь белые вербы, как белые сестры глядят тебе вслед.  Не верьте погоде, когда затяжные дожди она льет, Не верьте пехоте, когда она бравые песни поет, Не верьте, не верьте, когда по садам закричат соловьи. У жизни со смертью еще не окончены счеты свои.  Нас время учило, живи по привальному, дверь отворя. Товарищ мужчина, как все же заманчива должность твоя, Всегда ты в походе, и только одно отрывает от сна - Куда ж мы уходим, когда за спиною бушует весна?..

----------


## Lampada

"*Ты у меня одна...*" в исполнении Г. Богдановской и А. Брунова, 1989 г.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=11.10! 
Ещё не вечер! ...
Песня В. Высоцкого

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=629.02   *Темиртау* _Наступила очень. Заканчивался мой первый экспедиционный сезон. 
Пошли дожди. В комнате общежития я стоял перед зеркалом, 
и все мое внимание было направлено на пальцы - учился играть 
на гитаре. Через час занятий стало скучно, и для того, чтобы
себя как-то развлечь, я решил что-нибудь напевать. Ни одна
известная мне песня своими словами не совпадала с моей 
оригинальной мелодией. Тогда я додумался сделать так, как 
в подобных случаях поступают некоторые северные или восточные 
народы. Посмотрю направо - произношу вслух то, что вижу справа, 
посмотрю налево - произношу все то, что вижу слева, 
погляжу вперед - что-нибудь ценное сообщу про себя в пространство.
Таким образом получилась песня. Я ее долго не пел, пока друзья
меня не убедили, что это типично экспедиционная вещь... _ 
Dm Gm
Горы слева, горы справа,
A Dm
Посредине - Темиртау,
Gm
Посредине - домик старый,
A Dm
Посредине - я с гитарой.
D7 Gm
Где-то сбоку люди ходят,
C7 F
Что-то ищут и находят.
Dm Gm
Я ж сижу посередине,
A Dm
Словно мышь в пустой корзине.  
Сверху - сыро, снизу - грязно,
Посредине - безобразно,
Мое тело и душа,
За душою - ни гроша.
Даже не на что напиться,
И в соседний дом ввалиться,
И стоять посередине,
Dm
Словно лошадь в магазине. 
Ну, а дома кто-то спросит,
Где его, мол, черти носят? -
В Темиртау посредине
Dm
Я, как дырка на картине... 
Август 1963
Темиртау

----------


## Lampada

*http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=627.18 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.23 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.23  
Романс*  
Вы пришлите в красивом конверте
Теплых слов шелестящий шелк.
Ну а мне вы не верьте, не верьте -
Я такой - я взял и ушел.
Вы мне дороги тем, что рады,
И доверчивы, и нежны...
А я очень боюсь парада
Доказательств чьей-то вины. 
Не хочу я бродить по свету,
А на месте сидеть не могу.
Вот иду и беседую с ветром -
Я ему никогда не лгу.
А себя я люблю не очень,
И других я не очень люблю...
Мне бы знать, о чем думают ночи
И что грезится кораблю. 
И чем горы важней всех на свете,
(И что это совсем не беда) -
Есть красивые взрослые дети
И играют они в поезда.
И что берег - не место для встречи,
А скорее - начало пути,
И что прыгнувший в небо кузнечик -
Обязательно вниз прилетит. 
И что радость бывает от боли,
И бывает от радости боль.
И что Кролик - всего только кролик,
А Король... Он и голый - Король.
Нахожу на дорогах подковы,
Заполняю собой города...
Человек из меня толковый
Не получится никогда... 
Вы пришлите в красивом конверте
Теплых слов шелестящий шелк.
Ну а мне вы не верьте, не верьте,
Я такой - я взял и ушел... 
Сентябрь 1965

----------


## Lampada

[U]http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=629.34 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.02[URL="http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=629.34"]  
Dm Gm
Я не поздно зайду, а наверно по-прежнему - в восемь,
C F A 
Я приеду, побреюсь, приду, обниму, и чуть-чуть погодя, 
Dm Gm
Я тебе расскажу, как, прижавшись ко мне, тихо плакала осень,
E A Dm
Обнимая листвой и роняя слезинки дождя... 
Dm Gm
Как кусты возле омута за руки держат рябину,
C F A
Как звенит колокольчиков с детства знакомый мотив.
Dm Gm
Я тебе расскажу, как стареют без писем мужчины,
A Dm 
И как с утренним солнцем приходится дальней дорогой идти... 
И о том, как всё также хрустально-прозрачную воду
Из лесного, - где вместе мы были, - я выпил ручья. 
И о том, что, поверив тебе, я проплакал все годы, 
Но со мной - лишь гитара, со мной - лишь гитара моя... 
Я тебе расскажу, как порой одиночество давит,
Давит груз неудач, и твердят про обиды дожди... 
Я тебе расскажу, как вот здесь, в изумруднейших далях 
Мне волшебник свой город велел самому возводить. 
Всё б тебе рассказал, ничего бы себе не оставил. 
И про пение птиц, про случайную смелость, и про испуг 
Я б тебе рассказал... И тебя бы поверить заставил, 
А потом я ушёл бы дорогою вечных разлук...

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Кукин. Не помнил я куда летел. — Видео@Mail.Ru  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.08       *Палатка в облаках* _Если лететь на самолете и смотреть на облака, 
а облачность плотная, то простирающееся внизу
бесконечное пространство кажется кем-то населенным, 
там должно что-то происходить.
...Написал мелодию, но никак не получались слова.
Однажды проснулся ночью и написал их все сразу. 
А утром узнал, что в Москве в эту ночь умер 
Владимир Высоцкий. И по странному стечению
обстоятельств содержание песни как-то совпало 
с этим событием. _ 
Dm
Не помнил я, куда летел,
Gm
Не видел рядом спящих тел.
А
С пробитой вестью головой,
И безразлично, что живой,
Dm
И безразлично, что живой.  
А подо мной белым-бела
Равнина облаков плыла,
И вижу сквозь нечеткость век:
По ней плетется человек,
По ней плетется человек. 
И стало мне пустынно вдруг:
Ведь это мой погибший друг,
И холодочек по спине:
Вот он махнул рукою мне,
Вот он махнул рукою мне. 
Нет, это сон всему виной,
И вновь все пусто подо мной,
И боль укутал мысли шелк:
Куда он шел, куда он шел,
К кому он шел, к кому он шел? 
И где б ни сел мой самолет,
Меня в пустыне этой ждет
Мой друг, и ждет меня, пока
Моя палатка в облаках,
Моя палатка в облаках. 
Июль 1980

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Кукин:
Что же, что же не так, не так...     _     Один из самых известных создателей авторской песни Юрий КУКИН отмечает свое семидесятилетие. Мы взяли интервью у юбиляра-петербуржца, написавшего гимн всех отечественных романтиков "А я еду за туманом"._   *- Юрий Алексеевич, как будете встречать юбилей - в походе, с гитарой в руках?* 
     - Дома и в кругу семьи - спокойно, без посторонних. Официально буду отмечать в ноябре, а то сейчас - каникулы, отпуска. И - никаких походов! Я на пенсии уже десятый год. Так что только в кругу семьи!   *- Читатели разочаруются: ждали лучезарного юбилейно-походного действа: у костра, с гитарой...* 
     - Я никогда не любил бардовскую песню. Никогда не участвовал ни в одном фестивале или конкурсе. Как только по радио пускают бардов, сразу выключаю. Это меня без меня женили. У меня только одна туристская песня - "А я еду за туманом", да и там "беру в дорогу чемоданы", а не рюкзак. Я с 14 лет играю в джазе. Попутно окончил Физкультурный институт имени Лесгафта и являюсь тренером по фигурному катанию. Работал вместе с Москвиным, выпускал мастеров спорта, чемпионов страны. В 1954 году, когда окончил институт, в стране не было фигурного катания вообще. Я и создавал первые массовые школы фигуристов, в том числе и платные. Так что это с меня пошло. Вот это моя профессия.   *- Зато народ вас знает как основоположника бардовской песни...* 
     - Песней я занялся в 1946 году: впервые сел в Петергофе за барабаны и стал сочинять. Первая песня называлась "Караван" на музыку Дюка Эллингтона. С этого момента начинается моя профессиональная деятельность, потому что за работу в ресторане на барабанах я получал три рубля. В 1946-м еще не было "железного занавеса", и мы играли в основном американскую музыку: я писал свои слова и пел. Потом перешел на бардовские песни и стал их исполнять "под джаз". И вот так беспрерывно сочинял и сочиняю до сегодняшнего дня. Я никогда не испытывал никакого влияния и, когда писал свои первые песни, совсем не знал, что на свете есть Высоцкий.  *- Как же вы из джаза прыгнули в основоположники бардовской песни?*  
     - Лето у меня - тренера по фигурному катанию - было всегда свободным. В 1963 году по приглашению поэта Глеба Горбовского поехал в геологическую экспедицию, хотя никогда никакого отношения к геологии не имел. Поехал туда в общем-то отдохнуть. А в экспедиции ребята прекрасно играли на гитарах, пели. Семь инженеров и я - один рабочий. Можно писать сказку, как один рабочий семерых инженеров прокормил. Я таскал им всякие камни и заодно написал кучу песен. В 1968 году я перестал делиться на две части и решил для себя чеховский вопрос: кто ты - писатель или врач? Меня уже приглашали петь по всему Союзу, и времени на фигурное катание не было. Так что ушел из фигурного катания и поступил в Ленконцерт, где проработал до 1992 года, когда вообще ушел на пенсию. Так что почти всю жизнь работал профессиональным исполнителем своих песен. Пел со всеми ленинградскими ансамблями - они играли, а я пел: и с "Веселыми голосами", и с "Романтиками". Даже с Пугачевой 19 раз выступал в семидесятых годах во Дворце спорта в Череповце: я - с ансамблем "Романтики", она - со своими музыкантами. Два раза ездил с сольными концертами по сорок дней в Америку; в Германии был председателем жюри бардовской песни, хотя к бардам имею косвенное отношение, и КСП, авторскую песню, как и бардовскую, не люблю.   *- Но ваши песни поют...* 
     - Нельзя их петь! Мои песни очень индивидуальные, я под себя их пишу. Они могут спеть только "За туманом". Но она уже так затрепана, стала шлягером. У меня двести лирических песен, а кто их знает?   *- Как относитесь к Грушинскому фестивалю?* 
     - Ненавижу всеми фибрами души. Нельзя смотреть, как 250 тысяч пьяниц собираются вместе! Из них только малая часть интересуется песней. Когда я там был в последний раз пять лет назад, самой популярной песней в этой пьяной тусовке была "Мальчик едет в Тамбов" - и дальше: "Чики-чики-та..." О какой бардовской песне можно говорить?
     Вообще Грушинский фестиваль надо назвать не песенным, а туристским: здесь играют в футбол, перетягивают канат, бегают. Это массовое действо, где крутится много денег.  *- Так что, у нас в России нет стоящих бардовских фестивалей?* 
     - Есть "Катунь" (я президент четырех фестивалей), Карельский фестиваль... Это песенные фестивали. А на Грушинке собираются якобы туристы, которые якобы отдыхают.   *- Есть ли в Питере настоящие барды?* 
     - Только мы с Валей Вихоревым остались!   *- А Дольский?* 
     - Он не бард, он заслуженный артист России, эстрадный певец.  *- С кем-нибудь дружите из коллег по цеху?* 
     - Встречаемся на концертах, поздравляем друг друга с днем рождения. В настоящее время мне мало кто нравится из наших бардов. Раньше это был Городницкий. Сейчас - Митяев: не то чтобы нравился - импонирует. Идеал барда для меня - Юрий Визбор: ведь настоящий бард - это человек, который не умеет играть, не умеет петь, не имеет голоса, и стихи у него - тоже так себе: читать их можно, но лучше слушать. И из всех этих недостатков Визбор создал феномен авторской песни!   *- Но вы же сами на гитаре играете!* 
     - Играю на трех струнах в ре-миноре и умудряюсь укладывать туда свою песню.  *- Вся авторская песня такая.* 
     - Нет, сейчас все делается очень умело. Современный бард - это двенадцатиструнка, он знает ноты, поет, пишет грамотные песни. Он заносчив, окончил музыкальное училище. И каждая струна его стоит ровно столько, сколько вся моя гитара.   *- Как вы относитесь к так называемому "русскому шансону"?* 
     - Плохо! Это блатняк. Никакой романтики там нет - только грязь.   *- Семья-то у вас большая?* 
     - Я, жена, теща, двое детей от предыдущего брака, две сестры, в общем, человек пятнадцать наберется.   *- Наверное, семья у вас - вся поющая, играющая на гитаре?* 
     - Ни за что! Я сам не умею играть на гитаре: как мог научить их? К тому же на детях природа отдыхает. Они у меня занимаются другими профессиями. Сын - кандидат наук в области электроники, жена - инженер, заканчивала Политех, дочь - журналистка, сейчас не работает.   *- Чем занимаетесь на пенсии?* 
     - Раза три-четыре в месяц выступаю: езжу по всем городам, весям и странам.   *- И есть в народе интерес к гитарной песне на трех струнах?* 
     - Безусловно! У меня всегда полные залы, в том числе и за границей. Даже ездил в Израиль - был президентом первого фестиваля бардовской песни в Иерусалиме. Когда устроители меня туда приглашали, я им сказал: "Я же русский!" Они мне отвечают: "Вот и хорошо - будешь объективней..." *Александр Щуплов*    Юрий Кукин:<br>Что же, что же не так, не так...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.05 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.22   *Остаётся*       Dm
Ну убежишь, ну убежишь за горизонт,
                    Gm
А ведь уже не тот азарт.
           A
Какой, скажи, какой, скажи тебе резон,
                      Dm
Когда не держат тормоза?
                           D                           Gm
Когда другим глядеть в глаза, как раньше, просто нету сил, -
        C
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            F
И жить как жил.  
             B
Вот так всегда, когда проходишь рубежи,
                      Eb
Где без расплаты чудеса.
         A
И навсегда однажды выдумана жизнь,
                       Dm
А в самом деле - полчаса.
      D                                        Gm
И остается только ждать под синью напряженных жил, -
        A
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            Dm
И жить как жил.  
          Dm
И стук колес, и сердца стук -
                       Gm
Во мне - сливается в один.
           A
И шелест книг, и синий свет витрин -
             Dm
Все это позади,
  D                                                          Gm
Осенняя печаль и солнца свет - на всей земле единственный пожар.
    C
От ветра у травы, 
Как где-то от любви,
              F
Ресницы задрожат...  
         B
Я знаю: нет твоей вины,
                 Eb
Как нет конца пути,
          A
Я знаю, что продолжить надо путь,
               Dm
Хоть некуда уйти.
      D                                                   Gm
И остается убеждать себя, что нет причин для правды или лжи,
        A
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            Dm
И жить как жил.  
А за окном, а за окном летят года
                  Gm
По рельсам этих дней,
   A
И только на губах слезиночка дождя
        Dm
Вдруг стала солоней.
           D                                                       Gm
Как мне понять, как угадать и прикоснуться к шепоту рассыпанных волос?
       C
Но остается только ждать, 
И жить как жил,
                  F
И слушать стук колес.  
           B
Зачем же ждать, чего-то ждать,
             Eb
Как новую беду,
            A
И прятать грусть, и прятать грусть -
                              Dm
Она у всех, как прежде, на виду.
           D                                               Gm
Мелькнет удача, мелькнет удача, та, которою ты так не дорожил, -
        A
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            Dm
И жить как жил.  
Февраль-март 1973

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.18   *Морская песня* _ Здесь содержание совсем не совпадает_ _
   с подлинными событиями. Скажем, у_ _
   Клячкина есть песня "Горная дорога". _ _
   Если верить автору, в момент ее _ _
   написания он находился в кузове _ _
   автомобиля, несущегося по горной дороге._ _
   На самом деле Женя испытывал эти ощущения,_ _
   сидя за письменным столом, - так он_ _
   мне сам объяснял. Вот такая же песня_ _
   и у меня. Она морская, хотя я не моряк. _  
    Dm
Ни боли, ни досады, 
Прощаться мне не надо,
     Gm
Я - вот он весь.
    C7
Да дело и не в этом, 
Идем, по всем приметам,
      F
В последний рейс.
  D7
Маяк кровавым глазом 
Мигнул. Забезобразил,
   Gm
Завыл Норд-Вест.
   A7
Качаются постели, 
Дешевый крест на теле
  B  A    Dm
И Южный Крест.  
Когда рукой усталой
Я струны у гитары
Перебирал,
Я понял - в жизни прошлой,
Поверь, что не нарочно,
Переиграл.
И счастье мое ветер
Унес и не заметил -
Как желтый лист.
Теперь без всяких правил
Я сам с собой играю
Под ветра свист. 
Я по чужой подсказке
Уже не верю в сказки,
Что могут ждать.
Мечу в колоду страны,
Моря и океаны
И города.
Не спрятаться от боли
Во сне и алкоголе -
С ней вечно жить.
А жизнь, как волны эти,
Как все на белом свете,
Бежит, бежит... 
[Свист] 
...Ни боли, ни досады,
Прощаться мне не надо,
Я - вот он весь.
...Качаются постели,
Дешевый крест на теле
И Южный Крест. 
Лето 1980

----------


## Lampada

*ЮРИЙ КУКИН: "ВРАТЬ МЕНЯ НАУЧИЛ ВИЗБОР"*
Рубрика: *ЖЕЛАННЫЙ ГОСТЬ*  
С годами Юрий Кукин стал ужасно похож на старого клоуна. Смешной и немного неуклюжий, с широкой сияющей улыбкой и пушистым одуванчиком шевелюры, он иногда бывает капризен, как ребенок. Ему все прощают - за его дивное добродушие и, конечно, за те сказочные песни, которые тридцать пять лет распевает страна - "За туманом", "Говоришь, чтоб остался я", "Старый сказочник", "Париж"... Кукиным написано не так много, но зато почти все его произведения стали классикой авторской песни и бард-хитами. 
МЫ ИЗ ДЖАЗА  
- Знаешь, у меня такой замечательный попугай Кузя! Когда-то у меня была собака, пудель. Но с собакой надо гулять, - а с попугаем не надо. Кузя поет мои песни - "За туманом", "Париж"... Очень ему нравилась песня "Мальчик хочет в Тамбов" - за слова "а-чики-чики-чики-чики-та". Я как-то смотрю, сидит мой Кузя на балконе, а напротив - воробьи. Попугай: "Чирик!" Воробьи: "Чирик-чирик!" Он: "Чирик!" Они: "Чирик-чирик!" И я себе представил такую картину: Кузя дирижирует, а стая воробьев сидит и поет "А я еду, а я еду за туманом..." Здорово?   _- Юрий Алексеевич, насколько я знаю, для вас дружба с авторской песней началась весьма оригинально._ 
-Точно! Я воспитан джазом. Я пел, на барабане играл с 14 лет в Диксиленде. Барабанщику положено петь, у него дудок нет в руках. И я пел песни. И сочинял даже. Для джаза. Так, подтекстовки. Есть такая известная мелодия Дюка Эллингтона, "Караван" - я написал слова к ней: "Зной, пески лежат, как океан, а по пескам из дальних стран идет усталый караван". Песню с этим текстом пели, по-моему, все джазовые ансамбли страны. Это были мои первые поэтические потуги. 
Мы тогда выдавали джаз за народную негритянскую музыку бедных рабов, загнанных эксплуататорами. По этому поводу нас вроде бы не трогали. Но играть нам было негде, и мы играли на улицах. А оказывается, по правилам Ленинградского горисполкома нельзя играть сидя, если ты не имеешь права сидеть на каком-то конкретном месте. А на ходу - можно. Вот мы и ходили. Инструменты с собой, у меня барабан на шее. И нас каждый раз забирали. Однажды играли мы в скверике напротив кинотеатра. Сеанс заканчивается, и все, кто выходит - сразу к нам. Стоит тысячная толпа и слушает. И нам постоянно "подносят". "Хлопнем" по стакану портвейна - и опять играем. Где-то вдалеке милиция ходит, но нас пока не берет... А у нас вместо контрабаса - 
бас-балалайка (чтоб контрабас с собой не таскать) - такая треугольная фигня со штырем внизу. И на ней играет Женя Климчук - здоро-овый такой, он вообще-то художник. Он от "угощений" и "подношений" напился вдрибодан, схватил эту балалайку ни с того ни с сего и ка-ак в толпу кинет! Я с ужасом говорю: "Женя, ты в кого-то попал!" Подходит мужик с синяком, счастливый такой: "Это в меня!" С тех пор он с нами стал везде ходить. Вот как иногда люди к искусству приобщаются!   _- Странно: вы пришли в авторскую песню из джаза, а музыка в ваших песнях всегда и всех восхищала своей простотой!_ 
- А я сразу, с самого начала понял: на фига нужна гитара для нашей песни? То есть, гитарист-боссановщик? Ну, там, Пако де Лусия? Хорошая гитара - помеха. Во-первых, от музыки крыша едет, во-вторых - мешает слушать текст.   _"ВЫСОЦКИЙ ПРИ МНЕ НИКОГДА НЕ ПИЛ"_  _В одном из городов на афише Кукина в качестве рекламы написали "Друг Высоцкого". Смешно. Но правда. Более того, некоторые считали их братьями - в те годы в их внешности было значительное сходство._ 
- Честно говоря, Высоцкого я не очень-то понимал. Для меня корифеями были Женя Клячкин, Саша Городницкий... А знаешь, я вообще с ним не выпил вина ни грамма. Так получалось, что мы встречались, когда он бывал в завязке. У меня даже сложилось впечатление, что он вообще не пьет. 
Мы с Высоцким не встречались с 1972 года - со времени знаменитого лесного концерта на озере Лампушка. Но наша странная дружба на расстоянии не оборвалась. Году в 78-м, вырвавшись в Ленинград буквально на один день (его пригласил попеть на каком-то элитном сабантуе Григорий Васильевич Романов, первый секретарь обкома КПСС), Володя с вокзала позвонил мне. Меня не было дома. Он сказал моей жене Нине: "Жаль. У меня к нему дело". Какое дело - не сказал. Сказал только, что на Западе купил мою недавно выпущенную там пластинку, и повесил трубку. Позже я поинтересовался у Конторова, администратора его последних концертов, чего Володя хотел и вообще, откуда он знает мой телефон. - "От меня. Мы в Ставрополе вспоминали тебя. Я сказал, что ты мыкаешься в коммуналке. Он: "Я обязательно помогу Юрке получить отдельную квартиру". Вероятно, он хотел тебя взять с собой к Романову". Он тогда еще Конторову сказал: "Юрка Кукин - талантливый парень, но, зараза, пьет и ничего не пишет!.." 
Потом я слышал запись интервью Шемякина радиостанции "Би-би-си", где тот вспоминал слова Высоцкого: "Знаешь, Миша, я скоро умру..." А потом: "И, к сожалению, не успею помочь своему другу получить квартиру..."   _- Юрий Алексеевич, вы ведь как раз были в Израиле, когда там утонул ваш друг Евгений Клячкин?.._ 
- Я приехал с концерта. Дома (я жил во время гастролей в Иерусалиме) меня ждал плачущий Валя Никулин: по радио сообщили, что в Средиземном море утонул Евгений Клячкин. На самом деле он не утонул - у него сердце отказало. Я проезжал в этот день море - там не было особенных волн, а Женя прекрасно плавал. Он был на море с барышней - она спортсменка, пловчиха. Она мне потом рассказывала, что Женя пошел к морю со словами: "Вот ты-то меня и будешь спасать". А через несколько минут она увидела его седую голову, которая беспорядочно болталась в волнах. Когда его вытащили, он был еще жив - он умер в "скорой". Причем, у него в легких не было ни капли воды - это сердце... А списали все на стихию - иначе получилось бы, что врачи не спасли, и было бы долгое разбирательство. 
"Я САМЫЙ ЗНАМЕНИТЫЙ ВРУН НА СВЕТЕ!"  
- Я читать научился в четыре года. А поскольку детских книг у моего деда не было, моими первыми книжками были "Всадник без головы", "Гаргантюа и Пантагрюэль" -во-от такой толщины книга, где сплошной секс...   _- Может, вы поэтому потом "вернулись в детство" - стали учить детей - в качестве компенсации?_ 
- Это не я их, это они меня учат... (Вдруг). Я тут хорошее название в газете увидел. Моя фотография и заголовок: "Мы размножались делением".   _- Мне понравилось, когда вы о себе как о зеленом листочке говорили - мол, фотосинтезом занимаетесь. Как там звучало?_ 
- "Я перерабатываю солнечную энергию напрямую в белок, минуя нудный процесс выделения кала". Ну, это шутка была! (Хохот.) Я на самом деле ем!.. (Виновато-лукаво.) Я очень много вру. Я самый знаменитый врун на свете. (Кажется, я эту интонацию уже где-то слышала! Ах да, конечно, у Карлсона! - Н.Х.) А научил меня врать Визбор. Визбор знаешь, как врал?! Сказка! Он три раза рассказывал одну и ту же историю -и совершенно с разным антуражем. Он говорил, что главное - начинать рассказ с точных деталей. Например, "по заданию редакции я был в заполярном городке N. Там семь домов, один из них - баня..." И те, кто там бывал, сразу говорят: все точно! 
Он все время говорил: "Учись, студент!" А потом мне один приятель передавал слова Визбора: "Ты знаешь, Кукин меня превзошел. Я - трепло, я много вру, но я пою разные песни. А у него-то песни - одни и те же, а каждый концерт -разный!" 
Я постоянно участвовал в его розыгрышах в качестве... подопытного. Как-то мы с Юрой выступали в Самаре. На третий день гастролей телефонный звонок, молодая девочка: "С вами говорит корреспондент газеты "Комсомолец Самары". Я не смогла попасть на ваш концерт. Не могли бы вы рассказать мне, как вы начали писать песни?" А у меня вступительная речь написана, я ее тридцать лет наизусть рассказываю. Меня ночью разбуди, я с любого места начну и не собьюсь! Ну, тут я девочке все с самого начала до конца выдаю. Кончил говорить. Голос Визбора в трубке: "Мол-лодец! Ни слова не пропустил!"   _- ...А ведь если бы записать все эти ваши "байки", могла бы получиться отличная книжка!_ 
- Нет, ничего не выйдет -я уже пробовал. Когда начинаешь рукой записывать, теряется легкость мысли и получается ерунда.  
_________________________________-- 
ДОСЬЕ "СЕГОДНЯ" 
Кукин Юрий Алексеевич родился 17 июля 1932 г. в поселке Сясьстрой Ленинградской области, до 1973 г. жил в Петергофе. Живет в Санкт-Петербурге. Окончил с отличием Ленинградский институт физкультуры имени П.Ф. Лесгафта в 1954 г. (В этом же году родилась будущая жена Юрия Кукина.) Работал тренером по фигурному катанию в детских спортивных школах. Песни начал писать с 1948 г. сначала для джаза, потом для институтских капустников. С 1963 г. появились песни, написанные в геологических экспедициях в Горную Шорию, на Камчатку, Дальний Восток, Памир. С середины 70-х - артист Ленинградской областной филармонии.  
НАТАЛИЯ ХОМЕНКО ИЗДАНИЕ 
22 декабря 1999  http://www.bard.ru/article/3/31.htm

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.19   *"Спасите наши души" - "SOS", песню беспокойства." * 
Почему-то вдруг мне стало неспокойно.
Не спалось. Тревогой переполнен.
Вижу: горы подступили ближе
И тоска собакой ноги лижет.
Закурил. Нет, неуютно в мире.
Не могу понять, чем мой покой нарушен.
И вдруг сердцем слышу-носится в эфире:
"SOS! Спасите наши души!
SOS! Спасите наши души!" 
Или это город исчезает в море,
Или это мать кричит от горя,
Или где-то люди потеряли веру,
Или вяжут лилипуты Гулливера,
Или где-то полдень превратился в полночь.
Или где-то зло надежду рушит...
И зовут, зовут, зовут на помощь:  
Кто-то гибнет, тонет, и зовет, и стонет-
Чей корабль в море погибает?
Или это крик затравленных погоней,
И людей пытают или убивают?
И никак не изменить круговорота,
И нельзя узнать, помочь и сделать лучше...
А во мне все рвется к свету кто-то:  
Июнь-июль 1966
Каз

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.14  *Ковбой*  _ Песню сочинил на заказ. По просьбе_ _
    Игоря Круткова, который одно время_ _
    работал вместе со мной. Однажды он_ _
    попросил: "Напиши что-нибудь про меня".__
    Я написал про ковбоя. Он очень на него похож._  
                C                      A
- Ах, чтоб мне лопнуть - это ж старый Билл!
          Dm                G            C    G
Каков ковбой! - лежит в траве и в ус не дует!
          C                A
Здорово, парень! Или ты забыл,
      Dm           G          C
Что кто-то в этом мире существует? 
    F                         C
А что теперь у вас в Техасе пьют?
            F                 C   C+5
Все джин и виски, или что другое?
             C                A
Лежишь в траве - я знаю, что уют
           Dm     G             C
И теплый плед совсем не для ковбоя.  
А сколько мексиканок покорил?
И где ваш, извините, "Смит и Вессон"?
И не про вас ли Джо мне говорил:
- Штаны надеть забыл, а кольт повесил? 
Вас чья-нибудь смущает красота?
А как родео? Вы, наверно, первый?
Ого, я вижу, фляга-то пуста!
Но все равно, у вас стальные нервы. 
    F                    C
Неплохо сигарету бы to smoke.
              F                    C     G+5
Есть лишь "Памир", а "Кэмела" вот нету...
             Cm                 Fm
- Кончай трепаться. От нее письмо.
      G                 Cm
Она уходит. Дай-ка сигарету. 
7 авуста 1965

----------


## Lampada

А всё-таки жаль, что кончилось лето 
И холодно, и ветер,
И сумерки в глазах.
Разорванным конвертом
Закончился азарт.
И новые заботы,
И трудно, и легко.
От дома до работы
Совсем недалеко...
А все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето!
Время летит - не удержать, дело не в этом.
Среди взволнованных людей
И в блеске мокрых площадей
Все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето! 
Проснулся я от радости,
Ложился спать с печалью.
Сто восемьдесят градусов
Умножены ночами.
Вчера так хмуро было?
Сегодня день каков!
И снег всемирной гибелью
Всех белых мотыльков... 
А все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето!
И не хотят, листья летят, сорваны ветром.
Cреди осенней кутерьмы
жизнерадостной зимы
Все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето. 
Однажды было лето,
Оно внезапно началось.
Однажды было лето,
Оно так много значило.
Однажды было лето,
Что в памяти теряется,
Однажды было лето,
Оно не повторяется... 
А все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето!
Время летит - не удержать, дело не в этом.
Когда в душе осенний дождь
И ничего уже не ждешь,
Всё-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=524.11* * http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1253.17 *  
Одинокий гитарист* в придорожном ресторане.
Черной свечкой кипарис между звездами в окне.
Он играет и поет сидя, будто в черной раме.
Море черное за ним при прожекторной луне 
Наш милейший рулевой на дороге нелюдимой,
Исстрадав без сигарет, сделал этот поворот.
Ах, удача, боже мой, услышать в краю родимом
Человеческую речь в обрамленьи нежных нот. 
Ресторан полупустой, две танцующие пары,
Два дружинника сидят, обеспечивая мир.
Одинокий гитарист с добрым Генделем на пару
Поднимают к небесам этот маленький трактир. 
И витает как дымок христианская идея,
Что когда-то повезет, если вдруг не повезло.
Он играет и поет, все надеясь и надеясь,
Что когда-нибудь добро победит в борьбе со злом. 
Ах как трудно будет нам, если мы ему поверим,
С этим веком наш роман бессердечен и нечист.
Но спасает нас в ночи от позорного безверья -
Колокольчик под дугой, одинокий гитарист.

----------


## Lampada

<strong>
 *   
SOS*  _Как-то включил радио. В мире ничего хорошего не происходило. Где-то были наводнения, ураганы, социальные неурядицы. В общем, мир представлял из себя очень горячее место, а я в нем находился. Чтобы себя чем-то успокоить, написал таку песню — беспокойства._
                  Юрий Кукин  *Gm*
Почему-то вдруг мне стало неспокойно. *Dm*
Не спалось. Тревогой переполнен. *Gm*
Вижу: горы подступили ближе *Dm*
И тоска собакой ноги лижет. *B*
Закурил. Нет, неуютно в мире. *Dm*
Не могу понять, чем мой покой нарушен. *E*
И вдруг сердцем слышу - носится в эфире: *A*
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души! 
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!"  
Или это город исчезает в море,
Или это мать кричит от горя,
Или где-то люди потеряли веру,
Или вяжут лилипуты Гулливера,
Или где-то полдень превратился в полночь,
И зовут, зовут, зовут на помощь:
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!" 
Кто-то гибнет, тонет, и зовет, и стонет -
Чей корабль в море погибает?
Или это крик затравленных погоней,
И людей пытают или убивают?
И никак не изменить круговорота,
И нельзя узнать, помочь и сделать лучше...
А во мне все рвется к свету кто-то:
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души! *Dm*
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!" 
Июнь-июль *1966*
Каз

----------


## Lampada

*Простите пехоте...*   Из к/ф "Июльский дождь". 1966 г. 
Музыка, слова - *Булат Окуджава*.   Am A7 Простите пехоте, что так неразумна бывает она. Dm E7 Всегда мы уходим, когда над Землею бушует весна. Am G7 C И шагом неверным, по лестничке шаткой, спасения нет. Dm Am E7 F Лишь белые вербы, как белые сестры глядят тебе вслед. Dm Am E7 Am Лишь белые вербы, как белые сестры глядят тебе вслед.  Не верьте погоде, когда затяжные дожди она льет, Не верьте пехоте, когда она бравые песни поет, Не верьте, не верьте, когда по садам закричат соловьи. У жизни со смертью еще не окончены счеты свои.  Нас время учило, живи по привальному, дверь отворя. Товарищ мужчина, как все же заманчива должность твоя, Всегда ты в походе, и только одно отрывает от сна - Куда ж мы уходим, когда за спиною бушует весна?..

----------


## Lampada

"*Ты у меня одна...*" в исполнении Г. Богдановской и А. Брунова, 1989 г.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=11.10! 
Ещё не вечер! ...
Песня В. Высоцкого

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=629.02   *Темиртау* _Наступила очень. Заканчивался мой первый экспедиционный сезон. 
Пошли дожди. В комнате общежития я стоял перед зеркалом, 
и все мое внимание было направлено на пальцы - учился играть 
на гитаре. Через час занятий стало скучно, и для того, чтобы
себя как-то развлечь, я решил что-нибудь напевать. Ни одна
известная мне песня своими словами не совпадала с моей 
оригинальной мелодией. Тогда я додумался сделать так, как 
в подобных случаях поступают некоторые северные или восточные 
народы. Посмотрю направо - произношу вслух то, что вижу справа, 
посмотрю налево - произношу все то, что вижу слева, 
погляжу вперед - что-нибудь ценное сообщу про себя в пространство.
Таким образом получилась песня. Я ее долго не пел, пока друзья
меня не убедили, что это типично экспедиционная вещь... _ 
Dm Gm
Горы слева, горы справа,
A Dm
Посредине - Темиртау,
Gm
Посредине - домик старый,
A Dm
Посредине - я с гитарой.
D7 Gm
Где-то сбоку люди ходят,
C7 F
Что-то ищут и находят.
Dm Gm
Я ж сижу посередине,
A Dm
Словно мышь в пустой корзине.  
Сверху - сыро, снизу - грязно,
Посредине - безобразно,
Мое тело и душа,
За душою - ни гроша.
Даже не на что напиться,
И в соседний дом ввалиться,
И стоять посередине,
Dm
Словно лошадь в магазине. 
Ну, а дома кто-то спросит,
Где его, мол, черти носят? -
В Темиртау посредине
Dm
Я, как дырка на картине... 
Август 1963
Темиртау

----------


## Lampada

*http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=627.18 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.23 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.23  
Романс*  
Вы пришлите в красивом конверте
Теплых слов шелестящий шелк.
Ну а мне вы не верьте, не верьте -
Я такой - я взял и ушел.
Вы мне дороги тем, что рады,
И доверчивы, и нежны...
А я очень боюсь парада
Доказательств чьей-то вины. 
Не хочу я бродить по свету,
А на месте сидеть не могу.
Вот иду и беседую с ветром -
Я ему никогда не лгу.
А себя я люблю не очень,
И других я не очень люблю...
Мне бы знать, о чем думают ночи
И что грезится кораблю. 
И чем горы важней всех на свете,
(И что это совсем не беда) -
Есть красивые взрослые дети
И играют они в поезда.
И что берег - не место для встречи,
А скорее - начало пути,
И что прыгнувший в небо кузнечик -
Обязательно вниз прилетит. 
И что радость бывает от боли,
И бывает от радости боль.
И что Кролик - всего только кролик,
А Король... Он и голый - Король.
Нахожу на дорогах подковы,
Заполняю собой города...
Человек из меня толковый
Не получится никогда... 
Вы пришлите в красивом конверте
Теплых слов шелестящий шелк.
Ну а мне вы не верьте, не верьте,
Я такой - я взял и ушел... 
Сентябрь 1965

----------


## Lampada

[U]http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=629.34 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.02[URL="http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=629.34"]  
Dm Gm
Я не поздно зайду, а наверно по-прежнему - в восемь,
C F A 
Я приеду, побреюсь, приду, обниму, и чуть-чуть погодя, 
Dm Gm
Я тебе расскажу, как, прижавшись ко мне, тихо плакала осень,
E A Dm
Обнимая листвой и роняя слезинки дождя... 
Dm Gm
Как кусты возле омута за руки держат рябину,
C F A
Как звенит колокольчиков с детства знакомый мотив.
Dm Gm
Я тебе расскажу, как стареют без писем мужчины,
A Dm 
И как с утренним солнцем приходится дальней дорогой идти... 
И о том, как всё также хрустально-прозрачную воду
Из лесного, - где вместе мы были, - я выпил ручья. 
И о том, что, поверив тебе, я проплакал все годы, 
Но со мной - лишь гитара, со мной - лишь гитара моя... 
Я тебе расскажу, как порой одиночество давит,
Давит груз неудач, и твердят про обиды дожди... 
Я тебе расскажу, как вот здесь, в изумруднейших далях 
Мне волшебник свой город велел самому возводить. 
Всё б тебе рассказал, ничего бы себе не оставил. 
И про пение птиц, про случайную смелость, и про испуг 
Я б тебе рассказал... И тебя бы поверить заставил, 
А потом я ушёл бы дорогою вечных разлук...

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Кукин. Не помнил я куда летел. — Видео@Mail.Ru  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.08       *Палатка в облаках* _Если лететь на самолете и смотреть на облака, 
а облачность плотная, то простирающееся внизу
бесконечное пространство кажется кем-то населенным, 
там должно что-то происходить.
...Написал мелодию, но никак не получались слова.
Однажды проснулся ночью и написал их все сразу. 
А утром узнал, что в Москве в эту ночь умер 
Владимир Высоцкий. И по странному стечению
обстоятельств содержание песни как-то совпало 
с этим событием. _ 
Dm
Не помнил я, куда летел,
Gm
Не видел рядом спящих тел.
А
С пробитой вестью головой,
И безразлично, что живой,
Dm
И безразлично, что живой.  
А подо мной белым-бела
Равнина облаков плыла,
И вижу сквозь нечеткость век:
По ней плетется человек,
По ней плетется человек. 
И стало мне пустынно вдруг:
Ведь это мой погибший друг,
И холодочек по спине:
Вот он махнул рукою мне,
Вот он махнул рукою мне. 
Нет, это сон всему виной,
И вновь все пусто подо мной,
И боль укутал мысли шелк:
Куда он шел, куда он шел,
К кому он шел, к кому он шел? 
И где б ни сел мой самолет,
Меня в пустыне этой ждет
Мой друг, и ждет меня, пока
Моя палатка в облаках,
Моя палатка в облаках. 
Июль 1980

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Кукин:
Что же, что же не так, не так...     _     Один из самых известных создателей авторской песни Юрий КУКИН отмечает свое семидесятилетие. Мы взяли интервью у юбиляра-петербуржца, написавшего гимн всех отечественных романтиков "А я еду за туманом"._   *- Юрий Алексеевич, как будете встречать юбилей - в походе, с гитарой в руках?* 
     - Дома и в кругу семьи - спокойно, без посторонних. Официально буду отмечать в ноябре, а то сейчас - каникулы, отпуска. И - никаких походов! Я на пенсии уже десятый год. Так что только в кругу семьи!   *- Читатели разочаруются: ждали лучезарного юбилейно-походного действа: у костра, с гитарой...* 
     - Я никогда не любил бардовскую песню. Никогда не участвовал ни в одном фестивале или конкурсе. Как только по радио пускают бардов, сразу выключаю. Это меня без меня женили. У меня только одна туристская песня - "А я еду за туманом", да и там "беру в дорогу чемоданы", а не рюкзак. Я с 14 лет играю в джазе. Попутно окончил Физкультурный институт имени Лесгафта и являюсь тренером по фигурному катанию. Работал вместе с Москвиным, выпускал мастеров спорта, чемпионов страны. В 1954 году, когда окончил институт, в стране не было фигурного катания вообще. Я и создавал первые массовые школы фигуристов, в том числе и платные. Так что это с меня пошло. Вот это моя профессия.   *- Зато народ вас знает как основоположника бардовской песни...* 
     - Песней я занялся в 1946 году: впервые сел в Петергофе за барабаны и стал сочинять. Первая песня называлась "Караван" на музыку Дюка Эллингтона. С этого момента начинается моя профессиональная деятельность, потому что за работу в ресторане на барабанах я получал три рубля. В 1946-м еще не было "железного занавеса", и мы играли в основном американскую музыку: я писал свои слова и пел. Потом перешел на бардовские песни и стал их исполнять "под джаз". И вот так беспрерывно сочинял и сочиняю до сегодняшнего дня. Я никогда не испытывал никакого влияния и, когда писал свои первые песни, совсем не знал, что на свете есть Высоцкий.  *- Как же вы из джаза прыгнули в основоположники бардовской песни?*  
     - Лето у меня - тренера по фигурному катанию - было всегда свободным. В 1963 году по приглашению поэта Глеба Горбовского поехал в геологическую экспедицию, хотя никогда никакого отношения к геологии не имел. Поехал туда в общем-то отдохнуть. А в экспедиции ребята прекрасно играли на гитарах, пели. Семь инженеров и я - один рабочий. Можно писать сказку, как один рабочий семерых инженеров прокормил. Я таскал им всякие камни и заодно написал кучу песен. В 1968 году я перестал делиться на две части и решил для себя чеховский вопрос: кто ты - писатель или врач? Меня уже приглашали петь по всему Союзу, и времени на фигурное катание не было. Так что ушел из фигурного катания и поступил в Ленконцерт, где проработал до 1992 года, когда вообще ушел на пенсию. Так что почти всю жизнь работал профессиональным исполнителем своих песен. Пел со всеми ленинградскими ансамблями - они играли, а я пел: и с "Веселыми голосами", и с "Романтиками". Даже с Пугачевой 19 раз выступал в семидесятых годах во Дворце спорта в Череповце: я - с ансамблем "Романтики", она - со своими музыкантами. Два раза ездил с сольными концертами по сорок дней в Америку; в Германии был председателем жюри бардовской песни, хотя к бардам имею косвенное отношение, и КСП, авторскую песню, как и бардовскую, не люблю.   *- Но ваши песни поют...* 
     - Нельзя их петь! Мои песни очень индивидуальные, я под себя их пишу. Они могут спеть только "За туманом". Но она уже так затрепана, стала шлягером. У меня двести лирических песен, а кто их знает?   *- Как относитесь к Грушинскому фестивалю?* 
     - Ненавижу всеми фибрами души. Нельзя смотреть, как 250 тысяч пьяниц собираются вместе! Из них только малая часть интересуется песней. Когда я там был в последний раз пять лет назад, самой популярной песней в этой пьяной тусовке была "Мальчик едет в Тамбов" - и дальше: "Чики-чики-та..." О какой бардовской песне можно говорить?
     Вообще Грушинский фестиваль надо назвать не песенным, а туристским: здесь играют в футбол, перетягивают канат, бегают. Это массовое действо, где крутится много денег.  *- Так что, у нас в России нет стоящих бардовских фестивалей?* 
     - Есть "Катунь" (я президент четырех фестивалей), Карельский фестиваль... Это песенные фестивали. А на Грушинке собираются якобы туристы, которые якобы отдыхают.   *- Есть ли в Питере настоящие барды?* 
     - Только мы с Валей Вихоревым остались!   *- А Дольский?* 
     - Он не бард, он заслуженный артист России, эстрадный певец.  *- С кем-нибудь дружите из коллег по цеху?* 
     - Встречаемся на концертах, поздравляем друг друга с днем рождения. В настоящее время мне мало кто нравится из наших бардов. Раньше это был Городницкий. Сейчас - Митяев: не то чтобы нравился - импонирует. Идеал барда для меня - Юрий Визбор: ведь настоящий бард - это человек, который не умеет играть, не умеет петь, не имеет голоса, и стихи у него - тоже так себе: читать их можно, но лучше слушать. И из всех этих недостатков Визбор создал феномен авторской песни!   *- Но вы же сами на гитаре играете!* 
     - Играю на трех струнах в ре-миноре и умудряюсь укладывать туда свою песню.  *- Вся авторская песня такая.* 
     - Нет, сейчас все делается очень умело. Современный бард - это двенадцатиструнка, он знает ноты, поет, пишет грамотные песни. Он заносчив, окончил музыкальное училище. И каждая струна его стоит ровно столько, сколько вся моя гитара.   *- Как вы относитесь к так называемому "русскому шансону"?* 
     - Плохо! Это блатняк. Никакой романтики там нет - только грязь.   *- Семья-то у вас большая?* 
     - Я, жена, теща, двое детей от предыдущего брака, две сестры, в общем, человек пятнадцать наберется.   *- Наверное, семья у вас - вся поющая, играющая на гитаре?* 
     - Ни за что! Я сам не умею играть на гитаре: как мог научить их? К тому же на детях природа отдыхает. Они у меня занимаются другими профессиями. Сын - кандидат наук в области электроники, жена - инженер, заканчивала Политех, дочь - журналистка, сейчас не работает.   *- Чем занимаетесь на пенсии?* 
     - Раза три-четыре в месяц выступаю: езжу по всем городам, весям и странам.   *- И есть в народе интерес к гитарной песне на трех струнах?* 
     - Безусловно! У меня всегда полные залы, в том числе и за границей. Даже ездил в Израиль - был президентом первого фестиваля бардовской песни в Иерусалиме. Когда устроители меня туда приглашали, я им сказал: "Я же русский!" Они мне отвечают: "Вот и хорошо - будешь объективней..." *Александр Щуплов*    Юрий Кукин:<br>Что же, что же не так, не так...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.05 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.22   *Остаётся*       Dm
Ну убежишь, ну убежишь за горизонт,
                    Gm
А ведь уже не тот азарт.
           A
Какой, скажи, какой, скажи тебе резон,
                      Dm
Когда не держат тормоза?
                           D                           Gm
Когда другим глядеть в глаза, как раньше, просто нету сил, -
        C
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            F
И жить как жил.  
             B
Вот так всегда, когда проходишь рубежи,
                      Eb
Где без расплаты чудеса.
         A
И навсегда однажды выдумана жизнь,
                       Dm
А в самом деле - полчаса.
      D                                        Gm
И остается только ждать под синью напряженных жил, -
        A
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            Dm
И жить как жил.  
          Dm
И стук колес, и сердца стук -
                       Gm
Во мне - сливается в один.
           A
И шелест книг, и синий свет витрин -
             Dm
Все это позади,
  D                                                          Gm
Осенняя печаль и солнца свет - на всей земле единственный пожар.
    C
От ветра у травы, 
Как где-то от любви,
              F
Ресницы задрожат...  
         B
Я знаю: нет твоей вины,
                 Eb
Как нет конца пути,
          A
Я знаю, что продолжить надо путь,
               Dm
Хоть некуда уйти.
      D                                                   Gm
И остается убеждать себя, что нет причин для правды или лжи,
        A
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            Dm
И жить как жил.  
А за окном, а за окном летят года
                  Gm
По рельсам этих дней,
   A
И только на губах слезиночка дождя
        Dm
Вдруг стала солоней.
           D                                                       Gm
Как мне понять, как угадать и прикоснуться к шепоту рассыпанных волос?
       C
Но остается только ждать, 
И жить как жил,
                  F
И слушать стук колес.  
           B
Зачем же ждать, чего-то ждать,
             Eb
Как новую беду,
            A
И прятать грусть, и прятать грусть -
                              Dm
Она у всех, как прежде, на виду.
           D                                               Gm
Мелькнет удача, мелькнет удача, та, которою ты так не дорожил, -
        A
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            Dm
И жить как жил.  
Февраль-март 1973

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.18   *Морская песня* _ Здесь содержание совсем не совпадает_ _
   с подлинными событиями. Скажем, у_ _
   Клячкина есть песня "Горная дорога". _ _
   Если верить автору, в момент ее _ _
   написания он находился в кузове _ _
   автомобиля, несущегося по горной дороге._ _
   На самом деле Женя испытывал эти ощущения,_ _
   сидя за письменным столом, - так он_ _
   мне сам объяснял. Вот такая же песня_ _
   и у меня. Она морская, хотя я не моряк. _  
    Dm
Ни боли, ни досады, 
Прощаться мне не надо,
     Gm
Я - вот он весь.
    C7
Да дело и не в этом, 
Идем, по всем приметам,
      F
В последний рейс.
  D7
Маяк кровавым глазом 
Мигнул. Забезобразил,
   Gm
Завыл Норд-Вест.
   A7
Качаются постели, 
Дешевый крест на теле
  B  A    Dm
И Южный Крест.  
Когда рукой усталой
Я струны у гитары
Перебирал,
Я понял - в жизни прошлой,
Поверь, что не нарочно,
Переиграл.
И счастье мое ветер
Унес и не заметил -
Как желтый лист.
Теперь без всяких правил
Я сам с собой играю
Под ветра свист. 
Я по чужой подсказке
Уже не верю в сказки,
Что могут ждать.
Мечу в колоду страны,
Моря и океаны
И города.
Не спрятаться от боли
Во сне и алкоголе -
С ней вечно жить.
А жизнь, как волны эти,
Как все на белом свете,
Бежит, бежит... 
[Свист] 
...Ни боли, ни досады,
Прощаться мне не надо,
Я - вот он весь.
...Качаются постели,
Дешевый крест на теле
И Южный Крест. 
Лето 1980

----------


## Lampada

*ЮРИЙ КУКИН: "ВРАТЬ МЕНЯ НАУЧИЛ ВИЗБОР"*
Рубрика: *ЖЕЛАННЫЙ ГОСТЬ*  
С годами Юрий Кукин стал ужасно похож на старого клоуна. Смешной и немного неуклюжий, с широкой сияющей улыбкой и пушистым одуванчиком шевелюры, он иногда бывает капризен, как ребенок. Ему все прощают - за его дивное добродушие и, конечно, за те сказочные песни, которые тридцать пять лет распевает страна - "За туманом", "Говоришь, чтоб остался я", "Старый сказочник", "Париж"... Кукиным написано не так много, но зато почти все его произведения стали классикой авторской песни и бард-хитами. 
МЫ ИЗ ДЖАЗА  
- Знаешь, у меня такой замечательный попугай Кузя! Когда-то у меня была собака, пудель. Но с собакой надо гулять, - а с попугаем не надо. Кузя поет мои песни - "За туманом", "Париж"... Очень ему нравилась песня "Мальчик хочет в Тамбов" - за слова "а-чики-чики-чики-чики-та". Я как-то смотрю, сидит мой Кузя на балконе, а напротив - воробьи. Попугай: "Чирик!" Воробьи: "Чирик-чирик!" Он: "Чирик!" Они: "Чирик-чирик!" И я себе представил такую картину: Кузя дирижирует, а стая воробьев сидит и поет "А я еду, а я еду за туманом..." Здорово?   _- Юрий Алексеевич, насколько я знаю, для вас дружба с авторской песней началась весьма оригинально._ 
-Точно! Я воспитан джазом. Я пел, на барабане играл с 14 лет в Диксиленде. Барабанщику положено петь, у него дудок нет в руках. И я пел песни. И сочинял даже. Для джаза. Так, подтекстовки. Есть такая известная мелодия Дюка Эллингтона, "Караван" - я написал слова к ней: "Зной, пески лежат, как океан, а по пескам из дальних стран идет усталый караван". Песню с этим текстом пели, по-моему, все джазовые ансамбли страны. Это были мои первые поэтические потуги. 
Мы тогда выдавали джаз за народную негритянскую музыку бедных рабов, загнанных эксплуататорами. По этому поводу нас вроде бы не трогали. Но играть нам было негде, и мы играли на улицах. А оказывается, по правилам Ленинградского горисполкома нельзя играть сидя, если ты не имеешь права сидеть на каком-то конкретном месте. А на ходу - можно. Вот мы и ходили. Инструменты с собой, у меня барабан на шее. И нас каждый раз забирали. Однажды играли мы в скверике напротив кинотеатра. Сеанс заканчивается, и все, кто выходит - сразу к нам. Стоит тысячная толпа и слушает. И нам постоянно "подносят". "Хлопнем" по стакану портвейна - и опять играем. Где-то вдалеке милиция ходит, но нас пока не берет... А у нас вместо контрабаса - 
бас-балалайка (чтоб контрабас с собой не таскать) - такая треугольная фигня со штырем внизу. И на ней играет Женя Климчук - здоро-овый такой, он вообще-то художник. Он от "угощений" и "подношений" напился вдрибодан, схватил эту балалайку ни с того ни с сего и ка-ак в толпу кинет! Я с ужасом говорю: "Женя, ты в кого-то попал!" Подходит мужик с синяком, счастливый такой: "Это в меня!" С тех пор он с нами стал везде ходить. Вот как иногда люди к искусству приобщаются!   _- Странно: вы пришли в авторскую песню из джаза, а музыка в ваших песнях всегда и всех восхищала своей простотой!_ 
- А я сразу, с самого начала понял: на фига нужна гитара для нашей песни? То есть, гитарист-боссановщик? Ну, там, Пако де Лусия? Хорошая гитара - помеха. Во-первых, от музыки крыша едет, во-вторых - мешает слушать текст.   _"ВЫСОЦКИЙ ПРИ МНЕ НИКОГДА НЕ ПИЛ"_  _В одном из городов на афише Кукина в качестве рекламы написали "Друг Высоцкого". Смешно. Но правда. Более того, некоторые считали их братьями - в те годы в их внешности было значительное сходство._ 
- Честно говоря, Высоцкого я не очень-то понимал. Для меня корифеями были Женя Клячкин, Саша Городницкий... А знаешь, я вообще с ним не выпил вина ни грамма. Так получалось, что мы встречались, когда он бывал в завязке. У меня даже сложилось впечатление, что он вообще не пьет. 
Мы с Высоцким не встречались с 1972 года - со времени знаменитого лесного концерта на озере Лампушка. Но наша странная дружба на расстоянии не оборвалась. Году в 78-м, вырвавшись в Ленинград буквально на один день (его пригласил попеть на каком-то элитном сабантуе Григорий Васильевич Романов, первый секретарь обкома КПСС), Володя с вокзала позвонил мне. Меня не было дома. Он сказал моей жене Нине: "Жаль. У меня к нему дело". Какое дело - не сказал. Сказал только, что на Западе купил мою недавно выпущенную там пластинку, и повесил трубку. Позже я поинтересовался у Конторова, администратора его последних концертов, чего Володя хотел и вообще, откуда он знает мой телефон. - "От меня. Мы в Ставрополе вспоминали тебя. Я сказал, что ты мыкаешься в коммуналке. Он: "Я обязательно помогу Юрке получить отдельную квартиру". Вероятно, он хотел тебя взять с собой к Романову". Он тогда еще Конторову сказал: "Юрка Кукин - талантливый парень, но, зараза, пьет и ничего не пишет!.." 
Потом я слышал запись интервью Шемякина радиостанции "Би-би-си", где тот вспоминал слова Высоцкого: "Знаешь, Миша, я скоро умру..." А потом: "И, к сожалению, не успею помочь своему другу получить квартиру..."   _- Юрий Алексеевич, вы ведь как раз были в Израиле, когда там утонул ваш друг Евгений Клячкин?.._ 
- Я приехал с концерта. Дома (я жил во время гастролей в Иерусалиме) меня ждал плачущий Валя Никулин: по радио сообщили, что в Средиземном море утонул Евгений Клячкин. На самом деле он не утонул - у него сердце отказало. Я проезжал в этот день море - там не было особенных волн, а Женя прекрасно плавал. Он был на море с барышней - она спортсменка, пловчиха. Она мне потом рассказывала, что Женя пошел к морю со словами: "Вот ты-то меня и будешь спасать". А через несколько минут она увидела его седую голову, которая беспорядочно болталась в волнах. Когда его вытащили, он был еще жив - он умер в "скорой". Причем, у него в легких не было ни капли воды - это сердце... А списали все на стихию - иначе получилось бы, что врачи не спасли, и было бы долгое разбирательство. 
"Я САМЫЙ ЗНАМЕНИТЫЙ ВРУН НА СВЕТЕ!"  
- Я читать научился в четыре года. А поскольку детских книг у моего деда не было, моими первыми книжками были "Всадник без головы", "Гаргантюа и Пантагрюэль" -во-от такой толщины книга, где сплошной секс...   _- Может, вы поэтому потом "вернулись в детство" - стали учить детей - в качестве компенсации?_ 
- Это не я их, это они меня учат... (Вдруг). Я тут хорошее название в газете увидел. Моя фотография и заголовок: "Мы размножались делением".   _- Мне понравилось, когда вы о себе как о зеленом листочке говорили - мол, фотосинтезом занимаетесь. Как там звучало?_ 
- "Я перерабатываю солнечную энергию напрямую в белок, минуя нудный процесс выделения кала". Ну, это шутка была! (Хохот.) Я на самом деле ем!.. (Виновато-лукаво.) Я очень много вру. Я самый знаменитый врун на свете. (Кажется, я эту интонацию уже где-то слышала! Ах да, конечно, у Карлсона! - Н.Х.) А научил меня врать Визбор. Визбор знаешь, как врал?! Сказка! Он три раза рассказывал одну и ту же историю -и совершенно с разным антуражем. Он говорил, что главное - начинать рассказ с точных деталей. Например, "по заданию редакции я был в заполярном городке N. Там семь домов, один из них - баня..." И те, кто там бывал, сразу говорят: все точно! 
Он все время говорил: "Учись, студент!" А потом мне один приятель передавал слова Визбора: "Ты знаешь, Кукин меня превзошел. Я - трепло, я много вру, но я пою разные песни. А у него-то песни - одни и те же, а каждый концерт -разный!" 
Я постоянно участвовал в его розыгрышах в качестве... подопытного. Как-то мы с Юрой выступали в Самаре. На третий день гастролей телефонный звонок, молодая девочка: "С вами говорит корреспондент газеты "Комсомолец Самары". Я не смогла попасть на ваш концерт. Не могли бы вы рассказать мне, как вы начали писать песни?" А у меня вступительная речь написана, я ее тридцать лет наизусть рассказываю. Меня ночью разбуди, я с любого места начну и не собьюсь! Ну, тут я девочке все с самого начала до конца выдаю. Кончил говорить. Голос Визбора в трубке: "Мол-лодец! Ни слова не пропустил!"   _- ...А ведь если бы записать все эти ваши "байки", могла бы получиться отличная книжка!_ 
- Нет, ничего не выйдет -я уже пробовал. Когда начинаешь рукой записывать, теряется легкость мысли и получается ерунда.  
_________________________________-- 
ДОСЬЕ "СЕГОДНЯ" 
Кукин Юрий Алексеевич родился 17 июля 1932 г. в поселке Сясьстрой Ленинградской области, до 1973 г. жил в Петергофе. Живет в Санкт-Петербурге. Окончил с отличием Ленинградский институт физкультуры имени П.Ф. Лесгафта в 1954 г. (В этом же году родилась будущая жена Юрия Кукина.) Работал тренером по фигурному катанию в детских спортивных школах. Песни начал писать с 1948 г. сначала для джаза, потом для институтских капустников. С 1963 г. появились песни, написанные в геологических экспедициях в Горную Шорию, на Камчатку, Дальний Восток, Памир. С середины 70-х - артист Ленинградской областной филармонии.  
НАТАЛИЯ ХОМЕНКО ИЗДАНИЕ 
22 декабря 1999  http://www.bard.ru/article/3/31.htm

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.19   *"Спасите наши души" - "SOS", песню беспокойства." * 
Почему-то вдруг мне стало неспокойно.
Не спалось. Тревогой переполнен.
Вижу: горы подступили ближе
И тоска собакой ноги лижет.
Закурил. Нет, неуютно в мире.
Не могу понять, чем мой покой нарушен.
И вдруг сердцем слышу-носится в эфире:
"SOS! Спасите наши души!
SOS! Спасите наши души!" 
Или это город исчезает в море,
Или это мать кричит от горя,
Или где-то люди потеряли веру,
Или вяжут лилипуты Гулливера,
Или где-то полдень превратился в полночь.
Или где-то зло надежду рушит...
И зовут, зовут, зовут на помощь:  
Кто-то гибнет, тонет, и зовет, и стонет-
Чей корабль в море погибает?
Или это крик затравленных погоней,
И людей пытают или убивают?
И никак не изменить круговорота,
И нельзя узнать, помочь и сделать лучше...
А во мне все рвется к свету кто-то:  
Июнь-июль 1966
Каз

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.14  *Ковбой*  _ Песню сочинил на заказ. По просьбе_ _
    Игоря Круткова, который одно время_ _
    работал вместе со мной. Однажды он_ _
    попросил: "Напиши что-нибудь про меня".__
    Я написал про ковбоя. Он очень на него похож._  
                C                      A
- Ах, чтоб мне лопнуть - это ж старый Билл!
          Dm                G            C    G
Каков ковбой! - лежит в траве и в ус не дует!
          C                A
Здорово, парень! Или ты забыл,
      Dm           G          C
Что кто-то в этом мире существует? 
    F                         C
А что теперь у вас в Техасе пьют?
            F                 C   C+5
Все джин и виски, или что другое?
             C                A
Лежишь в траве - я знаю, что уют
           Dm     G             C
И теплый плед совсем не для ковбоя.  
А сколько мексиканок покорил?
И где ваш, извините, "Смит и Вессон"?
И не про вас ли Джо мне говорил:
- Штаны надеть забыл, а кольт повесил? 
Вас чья-нибудь смущает красота?
А как родео? Вы, наверно, первый?
Ого, я вижу, фляга-то пуста!
Но все равно, у вас стальные нервы. 
    F                    C
Неплохо сигарету бы to smoke.
              F                    C     G+5
Есть лишь "Памир", а "Кэмела" вот нету...
             Cm                 Fm
- Кончай трепаться. От нее письмо.
      G                 Cm
Она уходит. Дай-ка сигарету. 
7 авуста 1965

----------


## Lampada

А всё-таки жаль, что кончилось лето 
И холодно, и ветер,
И сумерки в глазах.
Разорванным конвертом
Закончился азарт.
И новые заботы,
И трудно, и легко.
От дома до работы
Совсем недалеко...
А все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето!
Время летит - не удержать, дело не в этом.
Среди взволнованных людей
И в блеске мокрых площадей
Все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето! 
Проснулся я от радости,
Ложился спать с печалью.
Сто восемьдесят градусов
Умножены ночами.
Вчера так хмуро было?
Сегодня день каков!
И снег всемирной гибелью
Всех белых мотыльков... 
А все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето!
И не хотят, листья летят, сорваны ветром.
Cреди осенней кутерьмы
жизнерадостной зимы
Все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето. 
Однажды было лето,
Оно внезапно началось.
Однажды было лето,
Оно так много значило.
Однажды было лето,
Что в памяти теряется,
Однажды было лето,
Оно не повторяется... 
А все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето!
Время летит - не удержать, дело не в этом.
Когда в душе осенний дождь
И ничего уже не ждешь,
Всё-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=524.11* * http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1253.17 *  
Одинокий гитарист* в придорожном ресторане.
Черной свечкой кипарис между звездами в окне.
Он играет и поет сидя, будто в черной раме.
Море черное за ним при прожекторной луне 
Наш милейший рулевой на дороге нелюдимой,
Исстрадав без сигарет, сделал этот поворот.
Ах, удача, боже мой, услышать в краю родимом
Человеческую речь в обрамленьи нежных нот. 
Ресторан полупустой, две танцующие пары,
Два дружинника сидят, обеспечивая мир.
Одинокий гитарист с добрым Генделем на пару
Поднимают к небесам этот маленький трактир. 
И витает как дымок христианская идея,
Что когда-то повезет, если вдруг не повезло.
Он играет и поет, все надеясь и надеясь,
Что когда-нибудь добро победит в борьбе со злом. 
Ах как трудно будет нам, если мы ему поверим,
С этим веком наш роман бессердечен и нечист.
Но спасает нас в ночи от позорного безверья -
Колокольчик под дугой, одинокий гитарист.

----------


## Lampada

<strong>
 *   
SOS*  _Как-то включил радио. В мире ничего хорошего не происходило. Где-то были наводнения, ураганы, социальные неурядицы. В общем, мир представлял из себя очень горячее место, а я в нем находился. Чтобы себя чем-то успокоить, написал таку песню — беспокойства._
                  Юрий Кукин  *Gm*
Почему-то вдруг мне стало неспокойно. *Dm*
Не спалось. Тревогой переполнен. *Gm*
Вижу: горы подступили ближе *Dm*
И тоска собакой ноги лижет. *B*
Закурил. Нет, неуютно в мире. *Dm*
Не могу понять, чем мой покой нарушен. *E*
И вдруг сердцем слышу - носится в эфире: *A*
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души! 
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!"  
Или это город исчезает в море,
Или это мать кричит от горя,
Или где-то люди потеряли веру,
Или вяжут лилипуты Гулливера,
Или где-то полдень превратился в полночь,
И зовут, зовут, зовут на помощь:
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!" 
Кто-то гибнет, тонет, и зовет, и стонет -
Чей корабль в море погибает?
Или это крик затравленных погоней,
И людей пытают или убивают?
И никак не изменить круговорота,
И нельзя узнать, помочь и сделать лучше...
А во мне все рвется к свету кто-то:
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души! *Dm*
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!" 
Июнь-июль *1966*
Каз

----------


## Lampada

*Простите пехоте...*   Из к/ф "Июльский дождь". 1966 г. 
Музыка, слова - *Булат Окуджава*.   Am A7 Простите пехоте, что так неразумна бывает она. Dm E7 Всегда мы уходим, когда над Землею бушует весна. Am G7 C И шагом неверным, по лестничке шаткой, спасения нет. Dm Am E7 F Лишь белые вербы, как белые сестры глядят тебе вслед. Dm Am E7 Am Лишь белые вербы, как белые сестры глядят тебе вслед.  Не верьте погоде, когда затяжные дожди она льет, Не верьте пехоте, когда она бравые песни поет, Не верьте, не верьте, когда по садам закричат соловьи. У жизни со смертью еще не окончены счеты свои.  Нас время учило, живи по привальному, дверь отворя. Товарищ мужчина, как все же заманчива должность твоя, Всегда ты в походе, и только одно отрывает от сна - Куда ж мы уходим, когда за спиною бушует весна?..

----------


## Lampada

"*Ты у меня одна...*" в исполнении Г. Богдановской и А. Брунова, 1989 г.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=11.10! 
Ещё не вечер! ...
Песня В. Высоцкого

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=629.02   *Темиртау* _Наступила очень. Заканчивался мой первый экспедиционный сезон. 
Пошли дожди. В комнате общежития я стоял перед зеркалом, 
и все мое внимание было направлено на пальцы - учился играть 
на гитаре. Через час занятий стало скучно, и для того, чтобы
себя как-то развлечь, я решил что-нибудь напевать. Ни одна
известная мне песня своими словами не совпадала с моей 
оригинальной мелодией. Тогда я додумался сделать так, как 
в подобных случаях поступают некоторые северные или восточные 
народы. Посмотрю направо - произношу вслух то, что вижу справа, 
посмотрю налево - произношу все то, что вижу слева, 
погляжу вперед - что-нибудь ценное сообщу про себя в пространство.
Таким образом получилась песня. Я ее долго не пел, пока друзья
меня не убедили, что это типично экспедиционная вещь... _ 
Dm Gm
Горы слева, горы справа,
A Dm
Посредине - Темиртау,
Gm
Посредине - домик старый,
A Dm
Посредине - я с гитарой.
D7 Gm
Где-то сбоку люди ходят,
C7 F
Что-то ищут и находят.
Dm Gm
Я ж сижу посередине,
A Dm
Словно мышь в пустой корзине.  
Сверху - сыро, снизу - грязно,
Посредине - безобразно,
Мое тело и душа,
За душою - ни гроша.
Даже не на что напиться,
И в соседний дом ввалиться,
И стоять посередине,
Dm
Словно лошадь в магазине. 
Ну, а дома кто-то спросит,
Где его, мол, черти носят? -
В Темиртау посредине
Dm
Я, как дырка на картине... 
Август 1963
Темиртау

----------


## Lampada

*http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=627.18 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.23 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.23  
Романс*  
Вы пришлите в красивом конверте
Теплых слов шелестящий шелк.
Ну а мне вы не верьте, не верьте -
Я такой - я взял и ушел.
Вы мне дороги тем, что рады,
И доверчивы, и нежны...
А я очень боюсь парада
Доказательств чьей-то вины. 
Не хочу я бродить по свету,
А на месте сидеть не могу.
Вот иду и беседую с ветром -
Я ему никогда не лгу.
А себя я люблю не очень,
И других я не очень люблю...
Мне бы знать, о чем думают ночи
И что грезится кораблю. 
И чем горы важней всех на свете,
(И что это совсем не беда) -
Есть красивые взрослые дети
И играют они в поезда.
И что берег - не место для встречи,
А скорее - начало пути,
И что прыгнувший в небо кузнечик -
Обязательно вниз прилетит. 
И что радость бывает от боли,
И бывает от радости боль.
И что Кролик - всего только кролик,
А Король... Он и голый - Король.
Нахожу на дорогах подковы,
Заполняю собой города...
Человек из меня толковый
Не получится никогда... 
Вы пришлите в красивом конверте
Теплых слов шелестящий шелк.
Ну а мне вы не верьте, не верьте,
Я такой - я взял и ушел... 
Сентябрь 1965

----------


## Lampada

[U]http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=629.34 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.02[URL="http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=629.34"]  
Dm Gm
Я не поздно зайду, а наверно по-прежнему - в восемь,
C F A 
Я приеду, побреюсь, приду, обниму, и чуть-чуть погодя, 
Dm Gm
Я тебе расскажу, как, прижавшись ко мне, тихо плакала осень,
E A Dm
Обнимая листвой и роняя слезинки дождя... 
Dm Gm
Как кусты возле омута за руки держат рябину,
C F A
Как звенит колокольчиков с детства знакомый мотив.
Dm Gm
Я тебе расскажу, как стареют без писем мужчины,
A Dm 
И как с утренним солнцем приходится дальней дорогой идти... 
И о том, как всё также хрустально-прозрачную воду
Из лесного, - где вместе мы были, - я выпил ручья. 
И о том, что, поверив тебе, я проплакал все годы, 
Но со мной - лишь гитара, со мной - лишь гитара моя... 
Я тебе расскажу, как порой одиночество давит,
Давит груз неудач, и твердят про обиды дожди... 
Я тебе расскажу, как вот здесь, в изумруднейших далях 
Мне волшебник свой город велел самому возводить. 
Всё б тебе рассказал, ничего бы себе не оставил. 
И про пение птиц, про случайную смелость, и про испуг 
Я б тебе рассказал... И тебя бы поверить заставил, 
А потом я ушёл бы дорогою вечных разлук...

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Кукин. Не помнил я куда летел. — Видео@Mail.Ru  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.08       *Палатка в облаках* _Если лететь на самолете и смотреть на облака, 
а облачность плотная, то простирающееся внизу
бесконечное пространство кажется кем-то населенным, 
там должно что-то происходить.
...Написал мелодию, но никак не получались слова.
Однажды проснулся ночью и написал их все сразу. 
А утром узнал, что в Москве в эту ночь умер 
Владимир Высоцкий. И по странному стечению
обстоятельств содержание песни как-то совпало 
с этим событием. _ 
Dm
Не помнил я, куда летел,
Gm
Не видел рядом спящих тел.
А
С пробитой вестью головой,
И безразлично, что живой,
Dm
И безразлично, что живой.  
А подо мной белым-бела
Равнина облаков плыла,
И вижу сквозь нечеткость век:
По ней плетется человек,
По ней плетется человек. 
И стало мне пустынно вдруг:
Ведь это мой погибший друг,
И холодочек по спине:
Вот он махнул рукою мне,
Вот он махнул рукою мне. 
Нет, это сон всему виной,
И вновь все пусто подо мной,
И боль укутал мысли шелк:
Куда он шел, куда он шел,
К кому он шел, к кому он шел? 
И где б ни сел мой самолет,
Меня в пустыне этой ждет
Мой друг, и ждет меня, пока
Моя палатка в облаках,
Моя палатка в облаках. 
Июль 1980

----------


## Lampada

Юрий Кукин:
Что же, что же не так, не так...     _     Один из самых известных создателей авторской песни Юрий КУКИН отмечает свое семидесятилетие. Мы взяли интервью у юбиляра-петербуржца, написавшего гимн всех отечественных романтиков "А я еду за туманом"._   *- Юрий Алексеевич, как будете встречать юбилей - в походе, с гитарой в руках?* 
     - Дома и в кругу семьи - спокойно, без посторонних. Официально буду отмечать в ноябре, а то сейчас - каникулы, отпуска. И - никаких походов! Я на пенсии уже десятый год. Так что только в кругу семьи!   *- Читатели разочаруются: ждали лучезарного юбилейно-походного действа: у костра, с гитарой...* 
     - Я никогда не любил бардовскую песню. Никогда не участвовал ни в одном фестивале или конкурсе. Как только по радио пускают бардов, сразу выключаю. Это меня без меня женили. У меня только одна туристская песня - "А я еду за туманом", да и там "беру в дорогу чемоданы", а не рюкзак. Я с 14 лет играю в джазе. Попутно окончил Физкультурный институт имени Лесгафта и являюсь тренером по фигурному катанию. Работал вместе с Москвиным, выпускал мастеров спорта, чемпионов страны. В 1954 году, когда окончил институт, в стране не было фигурного катания вообще. Я и создавал первые массовые школы фигуристов, в том числе и платные. Так что это с меня пошло. Вот это моя профессия.   *- Зато народ вас знает как основоположника бардовской песни...* 
     - Песней я занялся в 1946 году: впервые сел в Петергофе за барабаны и стал сочинять. Первая песня называлась "Караван" на музыку Дюка Эллингтона. С этого момента начинается моя профессиональная деятельность, потому что за работу в ресторане на барабанах я получал три рубля. В 1946-м еще не было "железного занавеса", и мы играли в основном американскую музыку: я писал свои слова и пел. Потом перешел на бардовские песни и стал их исполнять "под джаз". И вот так беспрерывно сочинял и сочиняю до сегодняшнего дня. Я никогда не испытывал никакого влияния и, когда писал свои первые песни, совсем не знал, что на свете есть Высоцкий.  *- Как же вы из джаза прыгнули в основоположники бардовской песни?*  
     - Лето у меня - тренера по фигурному катанию - было всегда свободным. В 1963 году по приглашению поэта Глеба Горбовского поехал в геологическую экспедицию, хотя никогда никакого отношения к геологии не имел. Поехал туда в общем-то отдохнуть. А в экспедиции ребята прекрасно играли на гитарах, пели. Семь инженеров и я - один рабочий. Можно писать сказку, как один рабочий семерых инженеров прокормил. Я таскал им всякие камни и заодно написал кучу песен. В 1968 году я перестал делиться на две части и решил для себя чеховский вопрос: кто ты - писатель или врач? Меня уже приглашали петь по всему Союзу, и времени на фигурное катание не было. Так что ушел из фигурного катания и поступил в Ленконцерт, где проработал до 1992 года, когда вообще ушел на пенсию. Так что почти всю жизнь работал профессиональным исполнителем своих песен. Пел со всеми ленинградскими ансамблями - они играли, а я пел: и с "Веселыми голосами", и с "Романтиками". Даже с Пугачевой 19 раз выступал в семидесятых годах во Дворце спорта в Череповце: я - с ансамблем "Романтики", она - со своими музыкантами. Два раза ездил с сольными концертами по сорок дней в Америку; в Германии был председателем жюри бардовской песни, хотя к бардам имею косвенное отношение, и КСП, авторскую песню, как и бардовскую, не люблю.   *- Но ваши песни поют...* 
     - Нельзя их петь! Мои песни очень индивидуальные, я под себя их пишу. Они могут спеть только "За туманом". Но она уже так затрепана, стала шлягером. У меня двести лирических песен, а кто их знает?   *- Как относитесь к Грушинскому фестивалю?* 
     - Ненавижу всеми фибрами души. Нельзя смотреть, как 250 тысяч пьяниц собираются вместе! Из них только малая часть интересуется песней. Когда я там был в последний раз пять лет назад, самой популярной песней в этой пьяной тусовке была "Мальчик едет в Тамбов" - и дальше: "Чики-чики-та..." О какой бардовской песне можно говорить?
     Вообще Грушинский фестиваль надо назвать не песенным, а туристским: здесь играют в футбол, перетягивают канат, бегают. Это массовое действо, где крутится много денег.  *- Так что, у нас в России нет стоящих бардовских фестивалей?* 
     - Есть "Катунь" (я президент четырех фестивалей), Карельский фестиваль... Это песенные фестивали. А на Грушинке собираются якобы туристы, которые якобы отдыхают.   *- Есть ли в Питере настоящие барды?* 
     - Только мы с Валей Вихоревым остались!   *- А Дольский?* 
     - Он не бард, он заслуженный артист России, эстрадный певец.  *- С кем-нибудь дружите из коллег по цеху?* 
     - Встречаемся на концертах, поздравляем друг друга с днем рождения. В настоящее время мне мало кто нравится из наших бардов. Раньше это был Городницкий. Сейчас - Митяев: не то чтобы нравился - импонирует. Идеал барда для меня - Юрий Визбор: ведь настоящий бард - это человек, который не умеет играть, не умеет петь, не имеет голоса, и стихи у него - тоже так себе: читать их можно, но лучше слушать. И из всех этих недостатков Визбор создал феномен авторской песни!   *- Но вы же сами на гитаре играете!* 
     - Играю на трех струнах в ре-миноре и умудряюсь укладывать туда свою песню.  *- Вся авторская песня такая.* 
     - Нет, сейчас все делается очень умело. Современный бард - это двенадцатиструнка, он знает ноты, поет, пишет грамотные песни. Он заносчив, окончил музыкальное училище. И каждая струна его стоит ровно столько, сколько вся моя гитара.   *- Как вы относитесь к так называемому "русскому шансону"?* 
     - Плохо! Это блатняк. Никакой романтики там нет - только грязь.   *- Семья-то у вас большая?* 
     - Я, жена, теща, двое детей от предыдущего брака, две сестры, в общем, человек пятнадцать наберется.   *- Наверное, семья у вас - вся поющая, играющая на гитаре?* 
     - Ни за что! Я сам не умею играть на гитаре: как мог научить их? К тому же на детях природа отдыхает. Они у меня занимаются другими профессиями. Сын - кандидат наук в области электроники, жена - инженер, заканчивала Политех, дочь - журналистка, сейчас не работает.   *- Чем занимаетесь на пенсии?* 
     - Раза три-четыре в месяц выступаю: езжу по всем городам, весям и странам.   *- И есть в народе интерес к гитарной песне на трех струнах?* 
     - Безусловно! У меня всегда полные залы, в том числе и за границей. Даже ездил в Израиль - был президентом первого фестиваля бардовской песни в Иерусалиме. Когда устроители меня туда приглашали, я им сказал: "Я же русский!" Они мне отвечают: "Вот и хорошо - будешь объективней..." *Александр Щуплов*    Юрий Кукин:<br>Что же, что же не так, не так...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.05 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.22   *Остаётся*       Dm
Ну убежишь, ну убежишь за горизонт,
                    Gm
А ведь уже не тот азарт.
           A
Какой, скажи, какой, скажи тебе резон,
                      Dm
Когда не держат тормоза?
                           D                           Gm
Когда другим глядеть в глаза, как раньше, просто нету сил, -
        C
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            F
И жить как жил.  
             B
Вот так всегда, когда проходишь рубежи,
                      Eb
Где без расплаты чудеса.
         A
И навсегда однажды выдумана жизнь,
                       Dm
А в самом деле - полчаса.
      D                                        Gm
И остается только ждать под синью напряженных жил, -
        A
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            Dm
И жить как жил.  
          Dm
И стук колес, и сердца стук -
                       Gm
Во мне - сливается в один.
           A
И шелест книг, и синий свет витрин -
             Dm
Все это позади,
  D                                                          Gm
Осенняя печаль и солнца свет - на всей земле единственный пожар.
    C
От ветра у травы, 
Как где-то от любви,
              F
Ресницы задрожат...  
         B
Я знаю: нет твоей вины,
                 Eb
Как нет конца пути,
          A
Я знаю, что продолжить надо путь,
               Dm
Хоть некуда уйти.
      D                                                   Gm
И остается убеждать себя, что нет причин для правды или лжи,
        A
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            Dm
И жить как жил.  
А за окном, а за окном летят года
                  Gm
По рельсам этих дней,
   A
И только на губах слезиночка дождя
        Dm
Вдруг стала солоней.
           D                                                       Gm
Как мне понять, как угадать и прикоснуться к шепоту рассыпанных волос?
       C
Но остается только ждать, 
И жить как жил,
                  F
И слушать стук колес.  
           B
Зачем же ждать, чего-то ждать,
             Eb
Как новую беду,
            A
И прятать грусть, и прятать грусть -
                              Dm
Она у всех, как прежде, на виду.
           D                                               Gm
Мелькнет удача, мелькнет удача, та, которою ты так не дорожил, -
        A
И от себя не убежать, 
И остается только ждать
            Dm
И жить как жил.  
Февраль-март 1973

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.18   *Морская песня* _ Здесь содержание совсем не совпадает_ _
   с подлинными событиями. Скажем, у_ _
   Клячкина есть песня "Горная дорога". _ _
   Если верить автору, в момент ее _ _
   написания он находился в кузове _ _
   автомобиля, несущегося по горной дороге._ _
   На самом деле Женя испытывал эти ощущения,_ _
   сидя за письменным столом, - так он_ _
   мне сам объяснял. Вот такая же песня_ _
   и у меня. Она морская, хотя я не моряк. _  
    Dm
Ни боли, ни досады, 
Прощаться мне не надо,
     Gm
Я - вот он весь.
    C7
Да дело и не в этом, 
Идем, по всем приметам,
      F
В последний рейс.
  D7
Маяк кровавым глазом 
Мигнул. Забезобразил,
   Gm
Завыл Норд-Вест.
   A7
Качаются постели, 
Дешевый крест на теле
  B  A    Dm
И Южный Крест.  
Когда рукой усталой
Я струны у гитары
Перебирал,
Я понял - в жизни прошлой,
Поверь, что не нарочно,
Переиграл.
И счастье мое ветер
Унес и не заметил -
Как желтый лист.
Теперь без всяких правил
Я сам с собой играю
Под ветра свист. 
Я по чужой подсказке
Уже не верю в сказки,
Что могут ждать.
Мечу в колоду страны,
Моря и океаны
И города.
Не спрятаться от боли
Во сне и алкоголе -
С ней вечно жить.
А жизнь, как волны эти,
Как все на белом свете,
Бежит, бежит... 
[Свист] 
...Ни боли, ни досады,
Прощаться мне не надо,
Я - вот он весь.
...Качаются постели,
Дешевый крест на теле
И Южный Крест. 
Лето 1980

----------


## Lampada

*ЮРИЙ КУКИН: "ВРАТЬ МЕНЯ НАУЧИЛ ВИЗБОР"*
Рубрика: *ЖЕЛАННЫЙ ГОСТЬ*  
С годами Юрий Кукин стал ужасно похож на старого клоуна. Смешной и немного неуклюжий, с широкой сияющей улыбкой и пушистым одуванчиком шевелюры, он иногда бывает капризен, как ребенок. Ему все прощают - за его дивное добродушие и, конечно, за те сказочные песни, которые тридцать пять лет распевает страна - "За туманом", "Говоришь, чтоб остался я", "Старый сказочник", "Париж"... Кукиным написано не так много, но зато почти все его произведения стали классикой авторской песни и бард-хитами. 
МЫ ИЗ ДЖАЗА  
- Знаешь, у меня такой замечательный попугай Кузя! Когда-то у меня была собака, пудель. Но с собакой надо гулять, - а с попугаем не надо. Кузя поет мои песни - "За туманом", "Париж"... Очень ему нравилась песня "Мальчик хочет в Тамбов" - за слова "а-чики-чики-чики-чики-та". Я как-то смотрю, сидит мой Кузя на балконе, а напротив - воробьи. Попугай: "Чирик!" Воробьи: "Чирик-чирик!" Он: "Чирик!" Они: "Чирик-чирик!" И я себе представил такую картину: Кузя дирижирует, а стая воробьев сидит и поет "А я еду, а я еду за туманом..." Здорово?   _- Юрий Алексеевич, насколько я знаю, для вас дружба с авторской песней началась весьма оригинально._ 
-Точно! Я воспитан джазом. Я пел, на барабане играл с 14 лет в Диксиленде. Барабанщику положено петь, у него дудок нет в руках. И я пел песни. И сочинял даже. Для джаза. Так, подтекстовки. Есть такая известная мелодия Дюка Эллингтона, "Караван" - я написал слова к ней: "Зной, пески лежат, как океан, а по пескам из дальних стран идет усталый караван". Песню с этим текстом пели, по-моему, все джазовые ансамбли страны. Это были мои первые поэтические потуги. 
Мы тогда выдавали джаз за народную негритянскую музыку бедных рабов, загнанных эксплуататорами. По этому поводу нас вроде бы не трогали. Но играть нам было негде, и мы играли на улицах. А оказывается, по правилам Ленинградского горисполкома нельзя играть сидя, если ты не имеешь права сидеть на каком-то конкретном месте. А на ходу - можно. Вот мы и ходили. Инструменты с собой, у меня барабан на шее. И нас каждый раз забирали. Однажды играли мы в скверике напротив кинотеатра. Сеанс заканчивается, и все, кто выходит - сразу к нам. Стоит тысячная толпа и слушает. И нам постоянно "подносят". "Хлопнем" по стакану портвейна - и опять играем. Где-то вдалеке милиция ходит, но нас пока не берет... А у нас вместо контрабаса - 
бас-балалайка (чтоб контрабас с собой не таскать) - такая треугольная фигня со штырем внизу. И на ней играет Женя Климчук - здоро-овый такой, он вообще-то художник. Он от "угощений" и "подношений" напился вдрибодан, схватил эту балалайку ни с того ни с сего и ка-ак в толпу кинет! Я с ужасом говорю: "Женя, ты в кого-то попал!" Подходит мужик с синяком, счастливый такой: "Это в меня!" С тех пор он с нами стал везде ходить. Вот как иногда люди к искусству приобщаются!   _- Странно: вы пришли в авторскую песню из джаза, а музыка в ваших песнях всегда и всех восхищала своей простотой!_ 
- А я сразу, с самого начала понял: на фига нужна гитара для нашей песни? То есть, гитарист-боссановщик? Ну, там, Пако де Лусия? Хорошая гитара - помеха. Во-первых, от музыки крыша едет, во-вторых - мешает слушать текст.   _"ВЫСОЦКИЙ ПРИ МНЕ НИКОГДА НЕ ПИЛ"_  _В одном из городов на афише Кукина в качестве рекламы написали "Друг Высоцкого". Смешно. Но правда. Более того, некоторые считали их братьями - в те годы в их внешности было значительное сходство._ 
- Честно говоря, Высоцкого я не очень-то понимал. Для меня корифеями были Женя Клячкин, Саша Городницкий... А знаешь, я вообще с ним не выпил вина ни грамма. Так получалось, что мы встречались, когда он бывал в завязке. У меня даже сложилось впечатление, что он вообще не пьет. 
Мы с Высоцким не встречались с 1972 года - со времени знаменитого лесного концерта на озере Лампушка. Но наша странная дружба на расстоянии не оборвалась. Году в 78-м, вырвавшись в Ленинград буквально на один день (его пригласил попеть на каком-то элитном сабантуе Григорий Васильевич Романов, первый секретарь обкома КПСС), Володя с вокзала позвонил мне. Меня не было дома. Он сказал моей жене Нине: "Жаль. У меня к нему дело". Какое дело - не сказал. Сказал только, что на Западе купил мою недавно выпущенную там пластинку, и повесил трубку. Позже я поинтересовался у Конторова, администратора его последних концертов, чего Володя хотел и вообще, откуда он знает мой телефон. - "От меня. Мы в Ставрополе вспоминали тебя. Я сказал, что ты мыкаешься в коммуналке. Он: "Я обязательно помогу Юрке получить отдельную квартиру". Вероятно, он хотел тебя взять с собой к Романову". Он тогда еще Конторову сказал: "Юрка Кукин - талантливый парень, но, зараза, пьет и ничего не пишет!.." 
Потом я слышал запись интервью Шемякина радиостанции "Би-би-си", где тот вспоминал слова Высоцкого: "Знаешь, Миша, я скоро умру..." А потом: "И, к сожалению, не успею помочь своему другу получить квартиру..."   _- Юрий Алексеевич, вы ведь как раз были в Израиле, когда там утонул ваш друг Евгений Клячкин?.._ 
- Я приехал с концерта. Дома (я жил во время гастролей в Иерусалиме) меня ждал плачущий Валя Никулин: по радио сообщили, что в Средиземном море утонул Евгений Клячкин. На самом деле он не утонул - у него сердце отказало. Я проезжал в этот день море - там не было особенных волн, а Женя прекрасно плавал. Он был на море с барышней - она спортсменка, пловчиха. Она мне потом рассказывала, что Женя пошел к морю со словами: "Вот ты-то меня и будешь спасать". А через несколько минут она увидела его седую голову, которая беспорядочно болталась в волнах. Когда его вытащили, он был еще жив - он умер в "скорой". Причем, у него в легких не было ни капли воды - это сердце... А списали все на стихию - иначе получилось бы, что врачи не спасли, и было бы долгое разбирательство. 
"Я САМЫЙ ЗНАМЕНИТЫЙ ВРУН НА СВЕТЕ!"  
- Я читать научился в четыре года. А поскольку детских книг у моего деда не было, моими первыми книжками были "Всадник без головы", "Гаргантюа и Пантагрюэль" -во-от такой толщины книга, где сплошной секс...   _- Может, вы поэтому потом "вернулись в детство" - стали учить детей - в качестве компенсации?_ 
- Это не я их, это они меня учат... (Вдруг). Я тут хорошее название в газете увидел. Моя фотография и заголовок: "Мы размножались делением".   _- Мне понравилось, когда вы о себе как о зеленом листочке говорили - мол, фотосинтезом занимаетесь. Как там звучало?_ 
- "Я перерабатываю солнечную энергию напрямую в белок, минуя нудный процесс выделения кала". Ну, это шутка была! (Хохот.) Я на самом деле ем!.. (Виновато-лукаво.) Я очень много вру. Я самый знаменитый врун на свете. (Кажется, я эту интонацию уже где-то слышала! Ах да, конечно, у Карлсона! - Н.Х.) А научил меня врать Визбор. Визбор знаешь, как врал?! Сказка! Он три раза рассказывал одну и ту же историю -и совершенно с разным антуражем. Он говорил, что главное - начинать рассказ с точных деталей. Например, "по заданию редакции я был в заполярном городке N. Там семь домов, один из них - баня..." И те, кто там бывал, сразу говорят: все точно! 
Он все время говорил: "Учись, студент!" А потом мне один приятель передавал слова Визбора: "Ты знаешь, Кукин меня превзошел. Я - трепло, я много вру, но я пою разные песни. А у него-то песни - одни и те же, а каждый концерт -разный!" 
Я постоянно участвовал в его розыгрышах в качестве... подопытного. Как-то мы с Юрой выступали в Самаре. На третий день гастролей телефонный звонок, молодая девочка: "С вами говорит корреспондент газеты "Комсомолец Самары". Я не смогла попасть на ваш концерт. Не могли бы вы рассказать мне, как вы начали писать песни?" А у меня вступительная речь написана, я ее тридцать лет наизусть рассказываю. Меня ночью разбуди, я с любого места начну и не собьюсь! Ну, тут я девочке все с самого начала до конца выдаю. Кончил говорить. Голос Визбора в трубке: "Мол-лодец! Ни слова не пропустил!"   _- ...А ведь если бы записать все эти ваши "байки", могла бы получиться отличная книжка!_ 
- Нет, ничего не выйдет -я уже пробовал. Когда начинаешь рукой записывать, теряется легкость мысли и получается ерунда.  
_________________________________-- 
ДОСЬЕ "СЕГОДНЯ" 
Кукин Юрий Алексеевич родился 17 июля 1932 г. в поселке Сясьстрой Ленинградской области, до 1973 г. жил в Петергофе. Живет в Санкт-Петербурге. Окончил с отличием Ленинградский институт физкультуры имени П.Ф. Лесгафта в 1954 г. (В этом же году родилась будущая жена Юрия Кукина.) Работал тренером по фигурному катанию в детских спортивных школах. Песни начал писать с 1948 г. сначала для джаза, потом для институтских капустников. С 1963 г. появились песни, написанные в геологических экспедициях в Горную Шорию, на Камчатку, Дальний Восток, Памир. С середины 70-х - артист Ленинградской областной филармонии.  
НАТАЛИЯ ХОМЕНКО ИЗДАНИЕ 
22 декабря 1999  http://www.bard.ru/article/3/31.htm

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=630.19   *"Спасите наши души" - "SOS", песню беспокойства." * 
Почему-то вдруг мне стало неспокойно.
Не спалось. Тревогой переполнен.
Вижу: горы подступили ближе
И тоска собакой ноги лижет.
Закурил. Нет, неуютно в мире.
Не могу понять, чем мой покой нарушен.
И вдруг сердцем слышу-носится в эфире:
"SOS! Спасите наши души!
SOS! Спасите наши души!" 
Или это город исчезает в море,
Или это мать кричит от горя,
Или где-то люди потеряли веру,
Или вяжут лилипуты Гулливера,
Или где-то полдень превратился в полночь.
Или где-то зло надежду рушит...
И зовут, зовут, зовут на помощь:  
Кто-то гибнет, тонет, и зовет, и стонет-
Чей корабль в море погибает?
Или это крик затравленных погоней,
И людей пытают или убивают?
И никак не изменить круговорота,
И нельзя узнать, помочь и сделать лучше...
А во мне все рвется к свету кто-то:  
Июнь-июль 1966
Каз

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=628.14  *Ковбой*  _ Песню сочинил на заказ. По просьбе_ _
    Игоря Круткова, который одно время_ _
    работал вместе со мной. Однажды он_ _
    попросил: "Напиши что-нибудь про меня".__
    Я написал про ковбоя. Он очень на него похож._  
                C                      A
- Ах, чтоб мне лопнуть - это ж старый Билл!
          Dm                G            C    G
Каков ковбой! - лежит в траве и в ус не дует!
          C                A
Здорово, парень! Или ты забыл,
      Dm           G          C
Что кто-то в этом мире существует? 
    F                         C
А что теперь у вас в Техасе пьют?
            F                 C   C+5
Все джин и виски, или что другое?
             C                A
Лежишь в траве - я знаю, что уют
           Dm     G             C
И теплый плед совсем не для ковбоя.  
А сколько мексиканок покорил?
И где ваш, извините, "Смит и Вессон"?
И не про вас ли Джо мне говорил:
- Штаны надеть забыл, а кольт повесил? 
Вас чья-нибудь смущает красота?
А как родео? Вы, наверно, первый?
Ого, я вижу, фляга-то пуста!
Но все равно, у вас стальные нервы. 
    F                    C
Неплохо сигарету бы to smoke.
              F                    C     G+5
Есть лишь "Памир", а "Кэмела" вот нету...
             Cm                 Fm
- Кончай трепаться. От нее письмо.
      G                 Cm
Она уходит. Дай-ка сигарету. 
7 авуста 1965

----------


## Lampada

А всё-таки жаль, что кончилось лето 
И холодно, и ветер,
И сумерки в глазах.
Разорванным конвертом
Закончился азарт.
И новые заботы,
И трудно, и легко.
От дома до работы
Совсем недалеко...
А все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето!
Время летит - не удержать, дело не в этом.
Среди взволнованных людей
И в блеске мокрых площадей
Все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето! 
Проснулся я от радости,
Ложился спать с печалью.
Сто восемьдесят градусов
Умножены ночами.
Вчера так хмуро было?
Сегодня день каков!
И снег всемирной гибелью
Всех белых мотыльков... 
А все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето!
И не хотят, листья летят, сорваны ветром.
Cреди осенней кутерьмы
жизнерадостной зимы
Все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето. 
Однажды было лето,
Оно внезапно началось.
Однажды было лето,
Оно так много значило.
Однажды было лето,
Что в памяти теряется,
Однажды было лето,
Оно не повторяется... 
А все-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето!
Время летит - не удержать, дело не в этом.
Когда в душе осенний дождь
И ничего уже не ждешь,
Всё-таки жаль, что кончилось лето,
кончилось лето.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=524.11* * http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=1253.17 *  
Одинокий гитарист* в придорожном ресторане.
Черной свечкой кипарис между звездами в окне.
Он играет и поет сидя, будто в черной раме.
Море черное за ним при прожекторной луне 
Наш милейший рулевой на дороге нелюдимой,
Исстрадав без сигарет, сделал этот поворот.
Ах, удача, боже мой, услышать в краю родимом
Человеческую речь в обрамленьи нежных нот. 
Ресторан полупустой, две танцующие пары,
Два дружинника сидят, обеспечивая мир.
Одинокий гитарист с добрым Генделем на пару
Поднимают к небесам этот маленький трактир. 
И витает как дымок христианская идея,
Что когда-то повезет, если вдруг не повезло.
Он играет и поет, все надеясь и надеясь,
Что когда-нибудь добро победит в борьбе со злом. 
Ах как трудно будет нам, если мы ему поверим,
С этим веком наш роман бессердечен и нечист.
Но спасает нас в ночи от позорного безверья -
Колокольчик под дугой, одинокий гитарист.

----------


## Lampada

<strong>
 *   
SOS*  _Как-то включил радио. В мире ничего хорошего не происходило. Где-то были наводнения, ураганы, социальные неурядицы. В общем, мир представлял из себя очень горячее место, а я в нем находился. Чтобы себя чем-то успокоить, написал таку песню — беспокойства._
                  Юрий Кукин  *Gm*
Почему-то вдруг мне стало неспокойно. *Dm*
Не спалось. Тревогой переполнен. *Gm*
Вижу: горы подступили ближе *Dm*
И тоска собакой ноги лижет. *B*
Закурил. Нет, неуютно в мире. *Dm*
Не могу понять, чем мой покой нарушен. *E*
И вдруг сердцем слышу - носится в эфире: *A*
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души! 
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!"  
Или это город исчезает в море,
Или это мать кричит от горя,
Или где-то люди потеряли веру,
Или вяжут лилипуты Гулливера,
Или где-то полдень превратился в полночь,
И зовут, зовут, зовут на помощь:
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!" 
Кто-то гибнет, тонет, и зовет, и стонет -
Чей корабль в море погибает?
Или это крик затравленных погоней,
И людей пытают или убивают?
И никак не изменить круговорота,
И нельзя узнать, помочь и сделать лучше...
А во мне все рвется к свету кто-то:
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души! *Dm*
"*SOS*! Спасите наши души!" 
Июнь-июль *1966*
Каз

----------


## Lampada

*Простите пехоте...*   Из к/ф "Июльский дождь". 1966 г. 
Музыка, слова - *Булат Окуджава*.   Am A7 Простите пехоте, что так неразумна бывает она. Dm E7 Всегда мы уходим, когда над Землею бушует весна. Am G7 C И шагом неверным, по лестничке шаткой, спасения нет. Dm Am E7 F Лишь белые вербы, как белые сестры глядят тебе вслед. Dm Am E7 Am Лишь белые вербы, как белые сестры глядят тебе вслед.  Не верьте погоде, когда затяжные дожди она льет, Не верьте пехоте, когда она бравые песни поет, Не верьте, не верьте, когда по садам закричат соловьи. У жизни со смертью еще не окончены счеты свои.  Нас время учило, живи по привальному, дверь отворя. Товарищ мужчина, как все же заманчива должность твоя, Всегда ты в походе, и только одно отрывает от сна - Куда ж мы уходим, когда за спиною бушует весна?..

----------


## Lampada

"*Ты у меня одна...*" в исполнении Г. Богдановской и А. Брунова, 1989 г.

----------

